# Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell




http://m7k.ltsh.de/486x374/2017-10-13T10.01.27.939P02.00.mp4#t=5919,6186

*Video - Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt: 
Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!​*Nachfolgend ein Video aus dem schleswig-holsteinischen Parlament.

Obwohl im Vorfeld sowohl CDU wie FDP Anglern Hilfe zugesagt hatten, sind beide Parteien hier komplett umgefallen und haben zusammen mit den GRÜNEN gegen die Angler und den Angeltourismus gestimmt.

Anzumerken ist, dass SPD und SSW natürlich auch anglerfeindlich abgestimmt haben. 

Der Antrag gegen das Angelverbot wurde von der AFD eingebracht.

*Und das Schlimmste:*
JAMAIKA argumentierte teilweise mit Argumenten (z. B. Dorschschutz, Baglimit etc.), die REIN GAR NICHTS mit der Sache Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ zu tun haben.

Weder juristisch, noch in der Verordnung.

Dorsch/Baglimit wird gemanaged von der EU (erst Anfang der Woche erledigt für 2018) und HAT REIN GAR NICHTS mit den Schutzzielen von Natura2000 Gebieten oder den EU-Vorgaben zu tun.

Selbst Dr. Zimmermann, der Chef des nicht für Anglerfreundlichkeit bekannten Thünen-Institutes hat sich GEGEN diese Angelverbote ausgeprochen.

Dass dazu noch von verschiedenen Rednern behauptet wurde, dass es auch ein Kompromiss mit Anglern wäre, kann sich nur auf den DAFV, DMV und LSFV-SH beziehen:
*ANGLERDEMO als wahrer Anglervertreter hat sich immer klar und eindeutig GEGEN dieses Verbot positioniert und will klagen.*

Der größte Verräter für mich ist aber neben Ministerpräsident Günther, der sich an Lars Wernicke in Heiligenhafen anwanzte und Hilfe versprach, Dennys Bornhöft von der FDP.

Erst vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlichten auch wir eine Pressemeldung von ihm, in der er sich klar distanzierte von den Angelverboten:
Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee

Hier ist Bornhöft genauso umgefallen wie Ministerpräsident Günther und hat zusammen mit den Anglerfeinden von den GRÜNEN, der CDU, der SPD und dem SSW GEGEN Angler und Angeltourismus gestimmt. 

DAZU LÜGT er noch klar bezüglich ANGLERDEMO!!!!!!


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das die FDP uns zudem unterstellt, dass wir die Regelung in Bezug auf  die Größe als Erfolg ansehen, ist einfach nur frech! Wir sehen es als  unseren Erfolg an, dass die Fläche verkleinert wurde- aber nicht die  Regelung der Größe!



Die gemeinsame Politik von Jamaika, SPD und SSW war hier also DURCHGEHEND in der Sache inkompetent UND anglerfeindlich!

Hier könnt ihr euch das Video anschauen und das selber beurteilen:



http://m7k.ltsh.de/486x374/2017-10-13T10.01.27.939P02.00.mp4#t=5919,6186

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Redaktioneller Nachtrag 22 Uhr 20:*
Der Vortrag im Parlament zum Thema des AfD - Abgeordneten Volker Schnurrbusch ist VOR dem Beginn des Videos in der Verlinkung bei uns zu sehen (WIR HABEN DIREKT DAS PARLAMENTSVIDEO VERLINKT, selber nichts geändert!!).

Wer diesen Vortrag, also die GESAMTE Diskussion, sehen will, muss also etwas zurückspulen.

Ich persönlich empfinde - unabhängig jeder persönlichen parteipolitischen Meinung - ein solches Vorgehen seitens PARLA-TV als absolut undemokratisch und distanziere mich von so etwas.

Es war NIE unsere Intention, den AfD-Vortrag zu verschweigen!!

*Ich entschuldige mich dafür, das nicht gleich selber gemerkt zu haben!!*


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Hast du was anderes Erwartet ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Etwas weniger platte Lüge und Verarschung, ja...

Ein bisschen mehr Anstrengung beim Angeltourismus kaputt machen und Angler an********n...

Das ist hier in SH mit der FDP und der CDU genauso elend wie die verlogene CDU in Baden-Württemberg, die zuerst Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot versprach und dann auch von den GRÜNEN am Nasenring durch die Manege gezogen wurde.

Meine ehrliche Meinung kann ich leider nicht schreiben, da dies nicht mehr von dem gedeckt ist, was in Deutschland Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit genannt wird.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Aber leider sind unsere Politiker so verloxxen. Mehr möchte ich nicht schreiben sonst Sperre.:r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich kann FDP, SPD und CDU einfach nicht verstehen. Anstelle die Basis zu schaffen um sich innerhalb der Bevölkerung zu festigen sägt man einfach weiter auf dem immer Schmaler werdenden Ast.

Diese Lippenbekenntnisse der Bittsteller unserer Stimmen machen mich immer depressiver. Das ganze Leben ist voller Titulierung gegenüber Moral, Sitten und gesellschaftlichem Kodex. So leben diese Schauspieler nicht mehr vor, als was sie immer an den Pranger stellen. Das ist wirklich Wasser predigen und Wein saufen auf höchstem Level.

Ich habe die Schnauze jedenfalls gestrichen voll, jeden Tag Nachrichten wie diese. Mir soll keiner mehr Seitens Politik und Behörden etwas über Regeln des Miteinanders erklären. Scheinbar gelten diese Bereiche nur fürs eigene Büro. 

Die armen Jungs an der Küste. Die gesamte Tradition und Existenz wird zur Bevorteilung weniger geopfert.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die demontieren sich eben immer weiter und legen die Grundlagen für neue Parteien!

In Niedersachsen sieht es aufgrund der aktuellen Wahlprognosen ja auch richtig übel aus! 
Die Kombination schwarz/grün bzw Jamaika ist jedenfalls für Angler der worstcase!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Grün-Schwarz (B-W nicht zu vergessen)....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Aber leider sind unsere Politiker so verloxxen. Mehr möchte ich nicht schreiben sonst Sperre.:r



Schwätzerei gehört halt zum Berufsbild. Mein Vertrauen hat die Politik schon lange verloren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das Schlimmste ist, dass hiermit bewiesen wurde, das Politik OHNE JEDE Sach- und Fachkenntnis gemacht wird, rein für Macht und Dienstwagenschlüssel.


----------



## daci7 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die große Scheixxe die ich hier sehe ist, dass auch weiterhin grundsätzlich Anträge von der AfD mit großem Schulterschluss abgelehnt werden werden. Die könnten wahrscheinlich einen Antrag auf Verbesserung der Schulbildung einbringen und die Alteingesessenen würden plötzlich argumentieren wie die Schulbildung unsere Gesellschaft unterwandert und die Kinder verirbt ... #q
Anstatt sachlich über Anträge zu entscheiden kommt es doch schon lange nurnoch auf Außendarstellung und kurzfristigen Stimmenfang an. Ich kann garnicht so viel Essen wie ich kotzen will.
Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu allgemeinpolitisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die große Scheixxe die ich hier sehe ist, dass auch weiterhin grundsätzlich Anträge von der AfD mit großem Schulterschluss abgelehnt werden werden. Die könnten wahrscheinlich einen Antrag auf Verbesserung der Schulbildung einbringen und die Alteingesessenen würden plötzlich argumentieren wie die Schulbildung unsere Gesellschaft unterwandert und die Kinder verirbt ... #q
> Anstatt sachlich über Anträge zu entscheiden kommt es doch schon lange nurnoch auf Außendarstellung und kurzfristigen Stimmenfang an. Ich kann garnicht so viel Essen wie ich kotzen will.
> Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu allgemeinpolitisch.


doch. 

Aber in diesem einen Ausnahmefall (das wars dann aber auch für die Diskussion hier) lass ichs stehen, weil das die Anglerfeinde, Umfaller, Verräter  und Dienstwagenschlüsselliebhaber von CDU, FDP; GRÜNEN, SPD und SSW NICHT anders verdient haben in diesem Fall..

und ab hier wieder NUR Angelpolitik..

Danke


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

..und Rasterfahndung


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Na klar, die Afd darf kein politischer Erfolg gelingen!
Ebenso den Linken und wo in der Opposition der FDP!

Ehrlich? Da werden wir auch nur für dreckige politisch Machenschaften verheizt!

Da bleibt nur übrig, dass letztlich die Gerichte "Politik" machen müssen!


----------



## daci7 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> doch.
> 
> Aber in diesem einen Ausnahmefall (das wars dann aber auch für die Diskussion hier) lass ichs stehen, weil das die Anglerfeinde, Umfaller, Verräter  und Dienstwagenschlüsselliebhaber von CDU, FDP; GRÜNEN, SPD und SSW NICHT anders verdient haben in diesem Fall..
> 
> ...



Ich meints halt auf den Sachverhalt zugeschnitten - die Entscheidung hat ja ganz offensichtlich rein garnichts mit irgendwelchen Sachverhalten zu tun sondern hat *rein* politische Motive.
Und jetzt: Probleme lösen. :#2:


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur übrig, dass letztlich die Gerichte "Politik" machen müssen!



Dafür sorgen wir!

Ach ja, Ihr wisst ja...

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## UMueller (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich werde die Klage finanziell jetzt etwas großzügiger unterstützen. Was anderes bleibt uns wohl nicht. Hoffnung und Vertrauen auch nur auf einen  ****** Politiker:r zu setzen bringt nichts. Egal welcher Partei auch immer. Hoffe nur auf gerechte Gerichte.|znaika: Recht haben heißt ja noch lange nicht Recht zu bekommen.

Muss jetzt was trinken

Uwe


----------



## Bratfischangler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die werden munter so weiter machen in allen Bereichen, bis es voll in die Hose geht. Völlig unnötig....


----------



## ELSkeletto (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Tja leider bestätigt sich wieder meine Meinung zur Politik!!!

Da möchte man nur noch.......(diese Stelle musste leider Zensiert werden)

@Lars, Geld ist überwiesen,macht weiter so!!!!Ganz großes Lob!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

icb beiss hier ständig in die Schreibtischplatte, weil ich nicht schreiben darf, was ich wirklich empfinde...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> icb beiss hier ständig in die Schreibtischplatte, weil ich nicht schreiben darf, was ich wirklich empfinde...



Zweitaccount mit fiktiven Namen und Adresse im Internetcafe erstellen....und los  Den Beitrag dann einfach als Admin versehentlich übersehen...kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



D1985 schrieb:


> Zweitaccount mit fiktiven Namen und Adresse im Internetcafe erstellen....und los  Den Beitrag dann einfach als Admin versehentlich übersehen...kann ja mal passieren.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen vielen Politikern, vielen Verbanditen und mir:
Ich bin (für sowas) zu ehrlich und habe Anstand und Rückgrat


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich konnte mir das Video grade eben erst anschauen....bei dem FDP Typen mußte ich abschalten weil mir dermaßen der Kamm geschwollen ist! So ein verlogenes.......!
Ich brauche jetzt ne Überdosis Baldrian!e:e:e:e


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Dann hätten gerade die verlogenen Regierungsparteien CDU und FDP, mit ihrer 
großen Schnauze von wegen "wir helfen Anglern" (VOR der Wahl) eben einen EIGENEN Antrag einbringen MÜSSEN!!!!

Und zudem hätten sie sagen können, wir stimmen dem Oppositionsantrag nicht zu weil Opposition!!

Statt ihrer inkompetenten, anglerfeindlichen Argumentation öffentlich im Parlament (der CDUler war da ja noch einigermaßen ehrlich gegenüber Bornhöft von der FDP).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

War da nicht auch noch was mit der Merkel am Ostseestand ? |kopfkrat 
Muddi wirds schon richten in der Art ?


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> War da nicht auch noch was mit der Merkel am Ostseestand ? |kopfkrat
> Muddi wirds schon richten in der Art ?


 
 ja, da war was und das wird da genau so laufen.
 Angler sind Verhandlungsmasse, ein paar Zugeständnisse, wo es nicht weh tut muss den Grünen Teil von Jamaika ja machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

*Redaktioneller Nachtrag 22 Uhr 20:*
Der Vortrag im Parlament zum Thema des AfD - Abgeordneten Volker Schnurrbusch ist VOR dem Beginn des Videos in der Verlinkung bei uns zu sehen (WIR HABEN DIREKT DAS PARLAMENTSVIDEO VERLINKT, selber nichts geändert!!).

Wer diesen Vortrag, also die GESAMTE Diskussion, sehen will, muss also etwas zurückspulen.

Ich persönlich empfinde - unabhängig jeder persönlichen parteipolitischen Meinung - ein solches Vorgehen seitens PARLA-TV als absolut undemokratisch und distanziere mich von so etwas.

Es war NIE unsere Intention, den AfD-Vortrag zu verschweigen!!

*Ich entschuldige mich dafür, das nicht gleich selber gemerkt zu haben!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Und ich werde ihnen (Politikern und Verbandlern) das allen immer wieder um die Fresse hauen, damit es KEIN Angler je vergisst und bei jeder Wahl wieder hervorholen, bis sie mich mit den Füssen voran vom Schreibtisch wegtragen!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Dass einem Antrag der Opposition aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen heraus nicht zugestimmt wird ist wohl als politische Normalität zu bezeichnen. Wirkliche Hoffnung dass der Antrag durchgeht, hatte daher wohl auch niemand. Seis drum.

Aber es hätte gut sein können - dass das Thema einfach auch im Parlament mal wieder auf dem Tisch ist. 

Die Pressemitteilung des Antragstellers sowie den Antrag kann jeder hier nachlesen.

Ich habe mir die anschließende Debatte jetzt genau angehört.

Und nicht das Ergebnis ist schlimm (das war vorher klar) - sondern die Rede oder besser "Vorlesebeiträge" der Parteienvertreter. 

Kommen wir zu den Inhalten.

-- 
*CDU Mann Klaus Jensen *hat die Verbote kritisiert. Deutlich benannt dass sie eben keinen Nutzen bringen um dann mit den Worten zu schließen:
"Meine Fraktion wird wegen der fehlenden gemeinsamen Position innerhalb der Koalitionsfraktion den vorliegenden Antrag ablehnen. "

Das war aus der Reihe der Debatten-Teilnehmer noch das positivste am heutigen Tag. 

-- 
*SPD Frau Metzner* behauptet es müssen "nutzungsfreie Zonen" eingerichtet werden um den Zielen von FFH und Vogelschutzrichtlinien gerecht zu werden und den Forderungen der EU Meeresttrategie Rahmenrichtlinie zu folgen. Zu beidem ist Deutschland EU-rechtlich verpflichtet.
Auch berichtet sie, dass von zunächst 100% geplantem Verbot im Fehmarnbelt die Fläche zunächst auf 30% verkleinert wurde und die Fläche dann anschließend nochmal auf 24% verkleinert und weiter nach Osten verschoben.

Aufgrund des intensiven Dialogs tragen selbst die Naturschutzverbände diesen Kompromiss mit.

Als wäre das alles noch nicht abwegig genug, fordert sie von der Initiative vor Ort dann auch noch "Ein bisschen weniger Polemik und ein bisschen mehr Ehrlichkeit."

--

*Marlies Fritzen von den Grünen* begrüßt die Verordnung außerordentlich und behauptet es gäbe eine breite wissenschaftliche Grundlage. 

Weiter sagt sie: Die Einschränkungen für den Angeltourismus sind nach Auffasung der Grünen vertretbar und bezeichnet diese gar als existenzsichernd auf lange Sicht für die Kutterbetreiber.
Der Kompromiss nehme außerdem Rücksicht auf die Nutzerinteressen. 

--

*Dennys Bornhöft von der FDP *kritisiert nochmal das Vorgehen von Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks und kommt dann aber zum Baglimit und verweist hier auf die teils abweichenden Regelungen in Dänemark und Polen und das solch große Unterschiede in den Vorgaben nicht dazu führen, dass der Ostsee weniger Fische entnommen werden.
Er gibt zu Bedenken, dass das nicht das Interesse der regionalen Politik sein kann dass die Angler nach Dänemark oder Polen abwandern. 

Zonen in denen nicht gefischt werden darf erachtet er hingegen als nachhaltigere Lösung als sehr niedrig angesetzte Baglimits. 
Dann sagt er selbst Anglerdemo würde die Verordnung im Bezug auf Ihre Größe als Erfolg ansehen und bezieht sich dabei auf eine Meldung von Anglerdemo in der angekündigt wurde gegen eben diese Verordnung zu klagen. 

Auf den im AFD-Antrag eingebrachten Hinweis dass die Angler die Flora und Fauna im Schutzgebiet nicht bedrohen würden, entgegnet er: Dass Fische zur Fauna gehören und Angler auf Fische aus sind. 

--

*Flemming Meyer vom SSW* ist damit zufrieden, dass die Fläche des ursprünglich begrenzten Verbots verkleinert wurde.
Und erteilt dann dem Antragsteller eine Lehrstunde, weil dieser verlangte falls das Naturschutzgebiet nicht aufgehoben werde solle es so zugeschnitten werden damit weiter geangelt werden kann. 
Meyer erklärt dann das wäre ein Handeln nach Gutsherrenart und so ginge es ja wirklich nicht. 

--
*Robert Habeck (Minister, Grüne)* erzählt, dass er für das Baglimit als Solidaritätsbeitrag der Angler geworben habe. Dazu führt er aus dass "der Bund" gesagt habe 3-5 Dorsche pro Angelfahrt. 
Anschließend erklärt er, dass das für die Kutter und den anhängenden Tourismus eine schwierige Situation ist - aber es ist eben ein Beitrag um die Dorschbestände zu schonen. Weil die Kutterangelei ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Fische fängt wie die gesamte Küstenfischerei in der Ostsee.

Er findet das richtig "Wir verteilen die Last auf gleiche Schultern". Weiter führt er aus, dass die Angler die auf den Kuttern fahren nicht zu den einheimischen Anglern in Schleswig-Holstein gehören. 

Insgesamt glaubt er es sei ein guter Kompromiss, er selbst hätte den vermutlich nicht anders formuliert. 

--

In diesen Debatten-Beiträgen heute wurde, es tut mir leid aber ich kann es nicht anders bezeichnen, soviel vollkommener Unsinn erzählt das es kaum auszuhalten ist. 

Ich kann allen nur raten sich einfach auch nochmal unseren Film den wir anlässlich der ersten Anglerdemo gedreht haben anzuschauen, dort kommen auch die Betroffenen zu Wort. Wie die sich heute fühlen müssen, mag ich mir gar nicht ausmalen. 

[youtube1]POH-esyfMNc[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POH-esyfMNc


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Danke  Franz für die Ausarbeitung - ich hab so nen Hals, das so objektiv zu machen, wär ich momentan nicht in der Lage.

So einfach kann man den Dreck zusammen fassen:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> In diesen Debatten-Beiträgen heute wurde, es tut mir leid aber ich kann es nicht anders bezeichnen, soviel vollkommener Unsinn erzählt das es kaum auszuhalten ist.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Jetzt habe ich mir das Video tatsächlich angeschaut und bin dabei relativ ruhig geblieben. Vermutlich in erster Linie dadurch, dass ich erschrocken über die mangelnde Fachkompetenz aller Redner war!

Immerhin können wir jetzt behaupten, dass wir - wenn auch falsch zitiert - im Landtag von S-H erwähnt worden sind. 

Ich habe mir allerdings ein paar Notizen bei der Ein oder Anderen Aussage gemacht, denn diese haben uns eventuell eine zusätzliche Option für die Klage geöffnet.

Mir fällt es wirklich schwer zu glauben, dass diese Menschen dort die Verantwortung über 2,9 Mio Menschen in diesem Bundesland haben. Es werden hier bei politischen Entscheidungen - wir reden beim Angeltourismus von 180 Mio Euro - elementare Fakten verwechselt, vermischt und durcheinandergebracht. In einem Bundesland mit über 30 Mrd. Euro, welches vom Tourismus lebt und abhängig ist, wird dieser wichtigen Einnahmequelle ein sicheres Standbein abgesägt und es werden Existenzen vor der eigenen Haustür zerstört- und die verantwortliche Regierung hat NULL Ahnung, weder von dem Thema noch von den Folgen.

Ist es nicht erschreckend, dass niemand von denen wirklich nur annährend begründen konnte, warum Angler ausgesperrt werden, Fischer aber weiter ihre Netze durchziehen dürfen? Oder wie ein Angler die Riffe dort schädigt?

Gerne für diejenigen noch einmal die Erklärung zu einem "Riff" in der Ostsee, die nicht so tief im Thema sind. Man darf sich ein Riff in der Ostsee nicht so vorstellen, wie das Great Barrier Riff in Australien. Ein "Riff" in der Ostsee ist für den Naturschutz ein bewachsener Stein mit einem Durchmesser von 50cm- und davon haben wir verdammt viele.

Und noch etwas sollte den interessierten Zuhörer nicht entgangen sein. Es wurde gesagt, "dass die Natura 2000 Gebiete geschützt werden müssen". Das ist der Satz, der mir am meisten in den Ohren klingelt. Wir müssen die Klage gewinnen- ansonsten gute Nacht für unser Hobby!Denn dahinter verbirgt sich die größte Gefahr. Die "ulla" von den Grünen hat es doch angedeutet- die Naturschutzverbände sind mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden. Die werden weitere Gebiete schützen wollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

und er kann auch so ruhig bleiben.

Respekt!!

bin ich der einzige, der schäumt???


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

So lautet der gefährlichste Satz des Tages: "_Deutschlands Meeresschutzgebiete existierten nun einmal bislang nur auf  dem Papier, die Natura-2000-Flächen müssten endlich rechtlich gesichert  werden_" von Kerstin Metzner, SPD.

Auch noch einmal hier nachzulesen:

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Angelverbot-wird-nicht-gekippt


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das ist in der Tat lohnenswert anzuschauen!

  Die Grüne Fritzen, 
die wohl grad aus dem Schläfchen kommt, so wie ihre Klamotten sitzen, 
stellt die Initiative Anglerdemo gleich in eine Reihe mit Klimaleugnern! |bigeyes
  Sagt gleich im Nachgang dem Anglertourismus, dass die Verbote sogar Existenz sichernd für diesen sind. 
  Meine Fresse! #q

   Börnhöft/FDP spricht (relativ) Klartext: man lehnt den Antrag primär ab, weil er von der AFD kommt.

  Jensen/CDU: _"...fehlende gemeinsame Position in der Koalition"_(1:40)

Na, das beantwortet dann doch so manche Frage; 
man hat diese Nummer den Grünen geopfert! 
CDU & FDP wars wohl doch nicht so wichtig.

  Auch wenn damit das Buch zu ist, trotzdem ist das Statement von Metzner/SPD hörenswert: 
_"...es gibt keine Verordnung, mit der allein ein Angelverbot in der AWZ erlassen wurde"_. (1:43)
  Das ist schlichtweg gelogen!
  Und dazu pisst auch sie der Initiative Anglerdemo direkt ans Bein: _"...Mitverantwortung der Initiative vor Ort"_
Insgesamt tritt die SPD genauso anglerfeindlich auf wie die Grünen.


Ich glaube, es gab einen strategischen Grundfehler,
den Daci sehr klar formuliert:


daci7 schrieb:


> Die große Scheixxe die ich hier sehe ist, dass auch weiterhin grundsätzlich Anträge von der AfD mit großem Schulterschluss abgelehnt werden werden. Die könnten wahrscheinlich einen Antrag auf Verbesserung der Schulbildung einbringen und die Alteingesessenen würden plötzlich argumentieren wie die Schulbildung unsere Gesellschaft unterwandert und die Kinder verirbt ... #q
> Anstatt sachlich über Anträge zu entscheiden kommt es doch schon lange nurnoch auf Außendarstellung und kurzfristigen Stimmenfang an.


Politik hat sehr wenig mit Inhalten zu tun, dafür viel mehr mit Machtspielchen.
Ein Antrag der AFD wird nie Zustimmung finden.

Allerdings hat Thomas damit auch recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann hätten gerade die verlogenen Regierungsparteien CDU und FDP, mit ihrer
> großen Schnauze von wegen "wir helfen Anglern" (VOR der Wahl) eben einen EIGENEN Antrag einbringen MÜSSEN!!!!



*KEINER, auch nicht die Antragstellende AFD, nennt klar und verständlich das wichtigste Argument:*
*das in dieser "Schutzzone" alles Andere erlaubt bleibt *
*-Berufsfischerei, bauen, bohren, fördern, fahren,... -*
*nur das Angeln nicht!*

  Dazu hat Franzl natürlich recht, da wird soviel Unsinn geredet, Baglimit & Angelverbot in einen Pott geschmissen oder gar verwechselt, Verantwortlichkeiten für das jeweilige falsch benannt... erschreckend!
  Zum Abschluss sage jetzt dazu aber noch was Ketzerisches: der Einzige, der den Gesamtkomplex einigermaßen auf dem Schirm hat (und auch flüssig reden kann) ist Habeck; auch wenn ich seine Schlussforderung natürlich nicht teile.


Wohin man schaut, wir sind am A****!


----------



## harbec (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Zu Thomas seinem Artikel:
... N E I N !!! Meine Erziehung verbietet es mir
sich hier über dieses Politikerpack auszulassen.
Ich habe Vieles hier die letzten Wochen mitgelesen
und hätte schon viele Male ko.... müssen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

So, dass ist der zweite politische Verrat!

Na ja, das wird ja bei diesen Auswüchsen interessant bei uns in Nds, da wirbt die FDP ja über alle Kandidaten damit, dass sie Natur- und Umweltschutz mit den wahren Schützern, den Jägern und Anglern, machen will!

Mir dünkt, diese Nepper reißen auch hier nur die Fresse auf, wenn Grüne neben ihnen in einer möglichen Jamaikak(l)oalition  eine Rolle spielen sollen!

Wenn man in SH diesen parlamentarischen Unsinn vernimmt, ist die Klage von Anglerdemo die Bundesländer übergreifende staatsbürgerliche Pflicht, diesen gesamtübergreifend ideologisch Verirrten Einhalt zu gebieten!


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So, dass ist der zweite politische Verrat!
> 
> Na ja, das wird ja bei diesen Auswüchsen interessant bei uns in Nds, da wirbt die FDP ja über alle Kandidaten damit, dass sie Natur- und Umweltschutz mit den wahren Schützern, den Jägern und Anglern, machen will!
> 
> ...



 nehmt mirs nicht übel, aber für Angler setzen die sich verbal ein solange es nutzt, praktisch haben die alle ne offene Flanke entdeckt in Richtung Grün und überholen die eigentlichen Grünen auf der grüne  Wiese, da geht's nicht mehr um NUtzen , da geht's nur noch um gut bezahlte Posten .
 Da uns keiner vertritt sind wir der Arsch der Nation


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat lohnenswert anzuschauen!
> 
> Die Grüne Fritzen,
> die wohl grad aus dem Schläfchen kommt, so wie ihre Klamotten sitzen,
> ...



Danke, gut zusammen gefasst.

So lange jeder Angler nur dann reagiert, wenn seine persönlichen Interessen betroffen sind, und ansonsten dem Sankt Florian Prinzip folgt.

Wie viele sind hier im Forum aktiv in diesen Themen ?

Da brauche ich mich nicht über Politiker aufregen, da ist mein Enttäuschung über die Anglerschaffen fast grösser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke, gut zusammen gefasst.
> 
> So lange jeder Angler nur dann reagiert, wenn seine persönlichen Interessen betroffen sind, und ansonsten dem Sankt Florian Prinzip folgt.
> 
> ...


Tja, mir wäre erst mal wurscht ob die sich hier aktiv beteiligen oder nur mitlesen um das dann weiterzuverbreiten.

Wenn aber wenigstens die organisierten in die Gänge kommen würde, um ihren Verbänden mal richtig in den Arsxx zu treten, statt immer alles nur zu schlucken, wäre schon viel gewonnen. 

Habe gerade einen interessanten Mailverkehr mit dem DAFV bezüglich deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hier zum Thema Angelverbote AWZ (wird demnäxt veröffentlicht):
ERSCHRECKEND!!

Momentan gibt es ausschliesslich staats- und schützerbezahlte "Wissenschaft" zur Beschränkung von Anglern und Angeln oder deren "Management" (auf deutsch ist das auch nix anders):
Wer als Angler freiwillig Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar etc. Daten gibt, der soll  an Angelverboten ersticken.

Und die Verbanditen wollen lieber wieder auf die Grüne Woche, einer Veranstaltung für Verbraucher der Landwirtschaft, statt das Geld für Angler und Angeln einzusetzen für entsprechende Studien.

Man MUSS einfach endlich in die Lage kommen, "Wissenschaft" und "Studien" selber zu bezahlen - *wer bezahlt, bestimmt!!*

NABU und Konsorten machen es vor!

Und am Beispiel hier sieht man, wie Angler gemeinsam von Politik, Behörden, von Schützern und Staat bezahlter "Wissenschaft" und den Verbanditen bestenfalls im Stich gelassen werden, normal aber verarscht, belogen und in den Arsxx getreten.

Und dann muss man klagen, wenn man als Verband nicht zur bewaffneten Revolution aufrufen will!!

Wieder und wieder und wieder!

Denn Politik, Behörden, staats- und schützerbezahlte "Wissenschaft" und Verbanditen hören wie man hier sieht, ja nicht auf Argumente - es hilft NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Druck!!


Und so, wie bei Asterix und Obelix ein kleines Dorf in Gallien der Übermacht der Römer standhält, stemmt sich hier alleine eine kleine, private Organisation gegen die Übermacht verlogener und hinterhältiger Anglerfeinde aus Politik, Behörden, Schützern, staats- und schützerbezahlter "Wissenschaft" und unfähiger Verbanditen!

Was möglich ist, zeigt selbst dieses absolut unbefriedigende Ergebnis jetzt:
*Fehmarnbelt ist dank der Arbeit von ANGLERDEMO das einzige der 6 Gebiete,* in dem Angler und Angeln überhaupt thematisiert und die Angelverbotsfläche verkleinert wurde!

*In ALLEN anderen Gebieten, wo NUR Verbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH oder LAV-MeckPomm zuständig waren, WEIL SICH NICHT DER NORMALE ANGLER engagierte,  blieben dank der "tollen Verbandsarbeit" OHNE JEDE ERLEICHTERUNG!!*

Daher nochmal meine persönliche Bitte:
*Unterstützt die einzigen, die da momentan etwas für Angler tun!*


*Helft ANGLERDEMO!*

SPENDET für DIE KLAGE!!!



> www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
> __________________
> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Jan1982 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich finde das ist ein schönes Beispiel für das aktuelle Dilemma der Politik mit der Afd.

Die bringen mal einen scheinbar sinnvollen Antrag ein. Der ist zwar vollkommen wirklungslos ist, weil es eben Bundessache ist, aber ohne Parteipolitik wäre es natürlich ein sinnvolles Signal aus SH wenn die Parteien, die dem inhaltlich zustimmen, den auch unterstützen.

Aber dann würde man wieder dem politischen Gegner eine Steilvorlage bieten a la "CDU und Grüne sympathieren mit den Nazis..."


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

@Jan1982

Das hat nichts mit der AfD zu tun. Das ist seit Ewigkeiten gelebte Praxis in den Parlamenten. Ist ja ein beliebtes Spiel von Oppositions-Parteien Anträge von anderen Parteien fast wortgleich einzubringen - damit diese dann im Prinzip gegen ihren eigenen Antrag stimmen (müssen). Wurde in der Vergangenheit schon oft gemacht - lange vor der AfD. 
Das ist aber Allgemeine Politik - und um die gehts hier im Forum explizit nicht. 

Wie schon gesagt, dass der konkrete Antrag nicht durchgeht war vorher klar - das richtig üble an der Geschichte war eben die Debatte. Für jemanden der sich mit dem Thema schon mal etwas intensiver beschäftigt hat war das ein grausiger Offenbarungseid. 

Niemand der Redner hat überhaupt den Kern des Problems erfasst und warum es so starke Widerstände gibt - nämlich dass Angler ohne wissenschaftlich haltbare Begründung ausgesperrt werden während andere Nutzungen weiter ermöglicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> IDie bringen mal einen scheinbar sinnvollen Antrag ein. Der ist zwar vollkommen wirklungslos ist, weil es eben Bundessache ist, aber ohne Parteipolitik wäre es natürlich ein sinnvolles Signal aus SH wenn die Parteien, die dem inhaltlich zustimmen, den auch unterstützen.



Stimmt nur teilweise!

Das hätte man mit einem eigenen Antrag seitens CDU und FDP locker umgehen können - wenn man gewollt hätte!!

Denn hier wäre CDU und FDP gefordert gewesen, einen Antrag einzubringen, dass z.B.  das Land eine Normenkontrollklage gegen die Verordnung in Gang setzt - DAS wäre glaubwürdig gewesen!!

So ists nur wieder einknicken vor GRÜNEN, SPD, Schützern, staats- und schützerfinanzierter "Wissenschaft" und Konsorten - und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei versagen auch komplett (hätten die in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten ihre Abreit gemacht ,wären Angler und das Angeln anders repräsentiert in der Politik!) ....

Das hat nix mit AfD zu tun, sondern zuerst mit politischer Unfähigkeit, Bürgerferne und Anglerfeindlichkeit insbesondere von CDU und FDP, in Schleswig Holstein!!! 

Morgen wird in Niedersachsen gewählt..

Aufpassen als Angler ist da erste Bürgerpflicht.

Ebenso bei den Kommunalwahlen nächstes Jahr in Schleswig Holstein und der Landtagswahl in Bayern!

Und wenns sonst keiner macht, werden zumindest wir hier wieder dran erinnern, welche Parteien die Angler so schmählich verraten haben.
Was  dann Angler wählen, bleibt weiter deren Sache.
Wer aber so schon in der einfachen  Angelpolitik versagt, wie soll der in andren Bereichen kompetenter sein?

Danke Franz dafür:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, dass der konkrete Antrag nicht durchgeht war vorher klar - das richtig üble an der Geschichte war eben die Debatte. Für jemanden der sich mit dem Thema schon mal etwas intensiver beschäftigt hat war das ein grausiger Offenbarungseid.
> 
> *Niemand der Redner hat überhaupt den Kern des Problems erfasst und warum es so starke Widerstände gibt - nämlich dass Angler ohne wissenschaftlich haltbare Begründung ausgesperrt werden während andere Nutzungen weiter ermöglicht werden.*



GENAU DAS IST DER PUNKT!!

DIE ABSOLUTE UNFÄHIGKEIT DER POLITIK DAS PROBLEM ÜBERHAUPT NUR IM KERN ZU ERFASSEN!!!

UND SOWAS DARF DANN ABER ÜBER UNS ANGLER BESTIMMEN!!


Siehe auch:
Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer aber so schon in der einfachen  Angelpolitik versagt, wie soll der in andren Bereichen kompetenter sein?



Das siehst Du als Berufsquerulant wieder mal komplett falsch..

"Das  Volk hat das   Vertrauen der  Regierung verscherzt. Wäre es da nicht doch einfacher, die Regierung löste das Volk auf und wählte ein anderes?" (Brecht) 

So und nicht anders.. [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

ihr wollt mir alle nur wieder Blutdruck machen...
:g:g:g

Und ja, ich werde weiter querulieren und Politik(ern) und Verbandlern den Spiegel vorhalten, bis sie mich, Füße voran, vom Schreibtisch wegtragen!


----------



## Jan1982 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt nur teilweise!
> 
> Das hätte man mit einem eigenen Antrag seitens CDU und FDP locker umgehen können - wenn man gewollt hätte!!
> 
> ...


 
Ist was dran. Dann hätte der Antrag aber lauten sollen in den nun ausgewiesenen Zonen zum Schutze der Umwelt jegliche Nutzung zu verbieten. Auch komm. Fischfang, Erdarbeiten, Durchfahrt, etc.

Dann hätten auch die Grünen zustimmen müssen und die Diskussion wäre zwangsläufig in die richtige Richtung gegangen und die Widersinnigkeit der jetzigen Verordnung wäre hoffentlich allen klar geworden. Hätte, hätte, Fahraddkette


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

So oder so - FAKT:
CDU und FDP in SH haben Angler, das Angeln und Angeltourismus, Landbevölkerung, Küstenregion und am Ende auch die Natur verraten und verkauft!

Und lassen sich sowohl aktuell von den GRÜNEN als Regierungspartner wie selbst noch von der SPD und SSW in der Opposition am Nasenring für die Macht und Dienstwagenschlüssel durch die Manege ziehen.

PFUI TEUFEL!!!!

*Inhaltlich wird also Schleswig Holstein* wegen der Schwäche und Unfähigkeit von CDU und FDP* weiterhin von GRÜNEN, SPD und SSW regiert*.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Inhaltlich wird also Schleswig Holstein* wegen der Schwäche und Unfähigkeit von CDU und FDP* weiterhin von GRÜNEN, SPD und SSW regiert*.......




Parteiübergreifender Dummfug

Der neue IGIP Dachverband

Interessengemeinschaft inkompetenter 
Politiker

To be continued..wetten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

bin sparsamer Schwabe, wette nur gegen etwas, wenn ich sicher gewinne.
Würd also da nicht dagegen wetten, dass Politik(er) und Verbände/Verbanditen weiter rum inkompetenten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die Frage nach dem WieSo im Hintergrund muss ich mal hier wieder vorholen. Das passiert doch nicht ohne Grund und ohne Zielerreichungsabsicht ... 

Advocatus Diaboli:
Happach-Kasan war bei Monsanto und damit in Folge nun BASF (=IG-Farben Nachfolger) beschäftigt, wurde schnell auf ihrer Webseite wegretuschiert, als ich das hier gerade aufzeigte.

Ihr müßt euch mal mit einer Realität anfreunden:
Die Angler stören gewaltig, die sitzen dauernd am Wasser rum, zählen die Fische und ob sie Hunger haben und es ihnen gut geht, zählen auch die treibenden Fischleichen o.a., beurteilen die Wasserqualität oder sehen bunte Schmierfilme usw. usw.
Das ist ganz schlecht, da man meinte alle Labore schon fest eingekauft und in der Hand zu haben, und da sitzen diese Störenfriede an den Abwasserkanälen und wollen auch noch Fische drin fangen. 
In der Ostsee das gleiche: Sauber klar und beliebig tot, keine störenden Beobachter, so lautet der Plan.

Und fressen - könnt ihr die Zander aus Kübelzucht oder die Lachse aus Netzgehegen, oder demnächst aus dem Schimmelpilzhaufen, da kommt heute schon die meiste Lebensmittelchemie her.
Medikamtenteneinnahme und Hormonsteuerung und Proaktivimpfung und Beruhigungsmittel gleich inklusive, dass passt richtig gut. Und dass ihr euch bloß nicht mehr ans Wasser setzt und da rumtreibt ... |znaika:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bastido schrieb:


> Was aber der wirklich traurigste Punkt ist, dass unsere Interessenvertretung Argumente liefert, die in solchen Debatten dann auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen gegen die eigene Klientel Verwendung findet, egal wie falsch, ohne Sach- oder Zuständigkeitsbezug diese sind.



D'accord, ist schon erstaunlich und erschreckend zugleich, mit welch hanebüchenen "Argumenten" da einerseits jongliert wird,andererseits aber noch genug auf diesen Mist reinfallen und den wohlmöglich auch noch bejubeln. 

Lernen durch Schmerzen ...läuft [emoji106] 

Mal wieder..nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In der Ostsee das gleiche: Sauber klar und beliebig tot, keine störenden Beobachter, so lautet der Plan.



Genau dieses Argument habe ich vor einem Jahr genannt! Wer erkennt denn als erstes die Folgen des Baus der festen Fehmarnbeltquerung? Die Angler, wenn die Fische nicht mehr da sind. Innerhalb von einer Woche nach Baubeginn vermutlich. Wer anget da? Die Hochseeangelschiffe. Nehem ich denen das Hauptfanggebiet weg, werden die bis zum Baubeginn schon verschwunden sein.

Für diese Argumentation wurde ich vor einem Jahr belächelt. Heute gibt es immer mehr Befürworter meiner Theorie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Daher:
Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332250


----------



## UMueller (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Umweltheuchler allesamt. Mit einem Angelverbot glauben die doch nicht ernsthaft die Schutzziele zu erreichen. Man bedenke: nur Angler sind in den Gebieten ausgesperrt. Dem wirklichen Schutz zuwider laufende Nutzungen bleiben da ja erlaubt. Merken das die Schützer in den Parteien nicht. Ich finde heuchlerischer gehts kaum noch. Wenn schon Schutz dann Nullnutzungszone. Das wär glaubwürdig. Dann trifft es alle. Dann ist es auch Meeresschutz. Und immmer wieder diese Lügen von, ein drittel des Ostseedorsches fangen Angler (Aussage Bornhöft und Habeck)Nein nicht ein drittel der Gesamtmenge, allenfalls das der deutschen Fischerei. Diesen Mist hat uns Thünen gebracht mithilfe von ich muss es leider sagen uns Anglern.
Die Politiker wollen unsere Argumente einfach nicht anerkennen, indem sie die schlicht als Behauptungen abtun. So einfach ist das für Angelgegner.
Bleibt die Hoffnung auf gerechte Richter. Auch da hab ich Zweifel. Gespendet für die Klage hab ich schon. Das die Summe immer noch nicht ereicht ist wundert mich. Es müsste doch ein leichtes sein die 10000 Euro innerhalb kurzer Zeit zusammenzukriegen. Bei teurem Tackle gehts doch auch oder. Da DAFV nicht für uns kämpft ist die Klage eine Privatinitiative und auf Spende angewiesen. 10000 Euro für sowas würde NABU aus der Portokasse nehmen.   
ps. Solange wie da nur Angler ausgesperrt werden ist der Naturschutz in Deutschland für mich unglaubwürdig. Das nehm ich so nicht hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

#6#6#6


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ob Recht immer gerecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Da die Gerichte aber an Recht und Gesetz gebunden sind, haben sie es mit folgendem Hintergrund zu tun:
http://www.tectum-verlag.de/instrum...rtraglichen-fischerei-in-nord-und-ostsee.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



UMueller schrieb:


> Mit einem Angelverbot glauben die doch nicht ernsthaft die Schutzziele zu erreichen.



Ist fürs durchprügeln von Schutzzielen in D unerheblich..ist ja kein Einzelfall, das sowas in D gerne mal ohne Verstand  gehandhabt wird.

Nach "Logik" dieser Gilde, wäre eine in Zukunft absehbare Nichterreichung der Ziele wohl auch Grund genug, die Zonen rein anglerischer Nichtnutzung dann halt auszuweiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Angeln, Angelkutter und Angelboote verbieten...

Alle anderen Schiffe /Fähren Wirtschaft, Militär etc.) dürfen da weiter durchfahren..
Berufsfischerei zulassen...
Suche nach Bodenschätzen zulassen....
Erdkabel verlegen zulassen..
Absenktunnel zulassen..
etc. pp......

*Nur Angeln verbieten und Angler aussperren..*

Es ist keine Rechtsfrage (zumal Angelverbote NIRGENDS in Natura200 verlangt werden, da auch der Schutzzweck nie wirklich wissenschaftlich haltbar definiert wurde (sagt selbst Zimmermann vom Anglerfeind-Inititut Thünen)) für Fehmarnbelt etc.:
*DAS sind die Fakten!!*

Und dass die Politik in Schleswig Holstein nicht mal genügend Sachverstand zeigt, um das nur ansatzweise zu begreifen - eine wahre "Sternstunde" parlamentarischer Demokratie!
(hier fehlt mir der Kotzsmilie)

Vor allem, wenn man in der Diskussion die rein sachliche Unfähigkeit der Diskutanten - bis zur Überheblichkeit von Minister Habeck - sich live anschauen kann, wie hier am Anfang verlinkt. 

*Das ist hier zuerst eine rein politische Frage, *in der Politik, Behörden, staats- und schützerfinanzierte "Wissenschaft", versagende Verbände  und verlogene Parteien einen Eintopf ergeben, bei dem man nur noch kot... kann...

Unabhängig von allem anderen bleibt auch, dass trotz großer Worte und (wie wir inzwischen wissen) leerer Versprechungen von CDU und ganz speziell der FDP Schleswig Holstein von Grün-Rot-SSW inhaltlich weiter regiert wird und CDU und FDP sich vom kleinsten Koalitionspartner am Nasenring durch den Landtag ziehen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich kenne mich nur im Bereich Angeln wirklich aus.

Dieses "Parlament" mit diesen "Abgeordneten" hat am gleichen Tag aber noch über 30, 40 andere Tagesordnungspunkte abseits des Angelns abgestimmt.

Ich kann NICHT beurteilen, ob die da genauso ohne jede Sachkenntnis gearbeitet haben,  wie bei uns Anglern.....

Wenn ich aber realistisch drüber nachdenke, wird mir schlecht.......

Und wenns ums Angeln direkt geht:
Und dass solche Leute, diese Angeordneten, auf diese Art und Weise, OHNE JEDE Ahnung von der Materie (nachfolgend die Zusammenstellung von Franz nochmal) , wie man im Video ja ja hören konnte, dazu mit gebrochenen Versprechen (wir helfen Anglern etc.), über uns Angler bestimmen dürfen, dann wiederum fehlt mir wiederum der Kotzsmilie!



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dass einem Antrag der Opposition aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen heraus nicht zugestimmt wird ist wohl als politische Normalität zu bezeichnen. Wirkliche Hoffnung dass der Antrag durchgeht, hatte daher wohl auch niemand. Seis drum.
> 
> Aber es hätte gut sein können - dass das Thema einfach auch im Parlament mal wieder auf dem Tisch ist.
> 
> ...




Daher:
Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332250


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Möglicherweise kollektives Kotzen mit den Schützern. Die beklagen im Hinblick auf das gleiche Thema den Verrat des Naturschutzes.
Übrigens irrst Du grundsätzlich, wenn Du glaubst, das Thema sei ausschließlich politischer Natur. Es gibt rechtliche Rahmendedingungen, die die Möglichkeiten politischen Handelns gewaltig einschränken. Welchen Einfluss hat das Land S-H auf das Bag Limit? Gar keinen, da die Entscheidungszuständigkeit bei der GFP liegt. Selbstverständlich müssen alle Natura 2000 Gebiete in D, und das sind verdammt viele, nach BNatG unter Schutz gestellt werden und sind es im Wesentlichen auch. Was aber noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass hierfür Angelverbote im großen Stil erforderlich sind. Dies zu fordern, ist für mich ebenso Ideologie wie Angelverbote grundsätzlich und immer abzulehnen. Politisch wird's deshalb im Prozess bis zum Erlaß einer Schutzgebietsverordnung. Hier braucht man Durschlagskraft in Form von Kompetenz und Konsequenz. Wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, im Zweifel game over. Begib Dich mal auf die Suche nach erfolgreichen Klageverfahren gegen Schutzgebietsverordnungen... Mein Vorschlag deshalb: Anglerdemo soll bitte darüber nachdenken, sich eine dauerhafte Struktur geben. Z.B. als e.V.. Potentielle Mitglieder gibt's allein im AB en masse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Unser staatsbezahlter Schützerfreund, als "Jurist" oder "Wissenschaftler" (eigene Angaben von ihm) muss wieder mit Nebelkerzen werfen:
HIER GEHTS NICHT UM BAGLIMIT!!!


Grünknochen schrieb:


> . Welchen Einfluss hat das Land S-H auf das Bag Limit?


*Sondern um Angelverbote AWZ!!*
Thema verfehlt wie die Abgeordneten ja auch (heisst Offtopic bei uns - manche lernen nicht)...

Schon im Artikel klar gemacht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und das Schlimmste:*
> JAMAIKA argumentierte teilweise mit Argumenten (z. B. Dorschschutz, Baglimit etc.), die REIN GAR NICHTS mit der Sache Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ zu tun haben.
> 
> Weder juristisch, noch in der Verordnung.
> ...




Und das Land S-H kann ganz einfach juristisch gegen die Schutzgebietsverordnung vorgehen und hätte es, gäbe es nicht eine Führung der kleinsten Partei, der GRÜNEN in der SH-Regierung, vielleicht auch gemacht:
Normenkontrolle..

Zu den Themen Baglimit, GFP/CFP, Rückwurfverbote etc., dem Versagen deutscher Politik und Verbände da in der EU,  haben wir - teilweise seit Jahren und Monaten - jeweils eigene Themen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*







da habt ihr den kleinen;-))


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen wird in Niedersachsen gewählt..
> Aufpassen als Angler ist da erste Bürgerpflicht.


 #6...


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag deshalb: Anglerdemo soll bitte  darüber nachdenken, sich eine dauerhafte Struktur geben. Z.B. als e.V..



Diesen Vorschlag hören wir nicht das erste Mal. Wir haben uns natürlich bereits mehrfach dazu Gedanken gemacht, jedoch bisher davon Abstand genommen. Warum? Weil wir jetzt sehr felxibel agieren können, ein kleines eingeschworenes Team sind und uns blind gegenseitig vertrauen. Wir sind zudem völlig unabhängig, können uns kurzfristig treffen, einfach mal telefonieren und Entscheidungen treffen.

Jetzt konzentrieren wir uns auf die Klage und versuchen den Angeltourismus zu retten und den Kahn wieder flott zu bekommen. Der Angeltourismus lebt und die Kutter fahren weiter, die Kleinboote sind auf dem Wasser und die Fische warten auf die Angler!

Was nach der Klage kommt? Da beschäftige ich mich nicht mit- außer eine Woche Urlaub mit meiner Familie ohne Internet und Telefon!

Sieger stehen auf, wenn Verlierer am Boden liegen bleiben! So bin erzogen worden.

Leider hat der Großteil der Angler immer noch nicht verstanden, um was es bei unserem Kampf wirklich geht! Wenn wir die Klage gegen das Angelverbot erfolgreich bestreiten werden, so erhoffen wir uns, dass durch das Urteil ein klarer rechtlicher Rahmen abgesteckt wird, der deutlich aufzeigt, wann ein Angelverbot in einem NSG bzw. Natura 2000 Gebiet rechtmäßig ist und wann nicht. Wir wollen klaren Richtlinien/ Voraussetzungen, damit wir in Zukunft Ruhe haben! Das Urteil könnte somit Signalwirkung haben, so oder so.

Wobei wir nichts zu verlieren haben. Die Angelverbote werden mehr werden, wir können diese nur mit einem Urteil mit deutlicher Urteilsbegründung verhindern.

Aus diesem Grund ist es für uns ein wenig enttäuschend, dass die Spendenbereitschaft eher gering ist. Es ging sehr gut los und wir liegen bei ca. 6.000.- Euro, jedoch sind die Spenden mittlerweile nahezu eingeschlafen. Auch wenn wir das Geld zusammen bekommen werden - davon sind wir weiterhin überzeugt - fehlt mir ein wenig die Begründung hierfür. 

Wir erreichen über Facebook in Spitzenzeiten bis zu 250.000 Menschen die Woche, letzte Woche immerhin 103.000 und es haben erst ca. 200 Angler gespendet. 180.000 Meeresangler in der Ostsee, jeder einen Euro- wo wären wir und was könnten wir erreichen? Wenn ich sehe wo an anderer Stelle Gelder sinnlos verpuffen und es niemanden interessiert, fragt man sich manchmal wirklich, ob die Angler überhaupt wollen, dass man kämpft. Unabhängig davon werden wir weiter kämpfen. Ich habe den Menschen in Ostholstein versprochen, dass ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt kämpfen werde, bis das Angelverbot vom Tisch ist oder es keine Möglichkeiten mehr gibt.

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich in einem Angelgeschäft mit den Worten "Moin Ober- Gallier" begrüsst- klar macht das stolz, aber es ist für mich einfach Anerkennung für UNSEREN Kampf und das wir bisher nicht viel verkehrt gemacht haben.

Ich wurde in den letzten Wochen sehr häufig gefragt, ob es ein Fehler war, auf die CDU zu setzen. Nein, das war es nicht! Wir haben politisch neutral agiert und jede Möglichkeit versucht zu nutzen, um dieses völlig sinnlose Angelverbot zu verhindern. Was wir heute anders machen würden? Nicht viele Dinge, denn wir sind immer fair geblieben, haben allen Beteiligten Gespräche angeboten, haben mit Politik und Wissenschaft verhandelt und Gespräche geführt. Genau diese Vorgehensweise kann vor Gericht noch ein echter Vorteil sein- denn wir haben verdammt viel Schriftverkehr und schriftliche Aussagen vorliegen, die zur Zeit von uns gesichtet werden und im Anschluss unserem Juristen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. So manch einer wird sich noch erklären müssen!

Ich habe noch eine Anmerkung zur Verwaltung der Spenden, da ich am Donnerstag dazu per Mail gefragt worden bin. Die Spenden laufen zwar über ein PayPal Konto, werden jedoch von dort auf das Konto bei der WiSH überwiesen. Wir haben dort eine eigene Kostenstelle und alles wird ordnungsgemäß verbucht. Ich erstelle wöchentlich einen PayPal Kontoauszug und schicke diesen an 2 Personen zur Kontrolle, anbei eine Kopie der jeweiligen Überweisung auf das Konto der WiSH.

Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass wir alle unsere Auslagen wie Fahrkosten, Übernachtungen, Bekleidung (z.B. mein Hoodie "Love the sea") aus eigener Tasche bezahlen und hierfür nicht einen Euro aus Spenden genutzt haben! Selbst die "Love the sea" Flagge an meinem Boot habe ich ordnungsgemäß bezahlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut und verneige mich mit Respekt!
#6#6#6

Venceremos!


Nur 10% Deiner Kompetenz, Deines Rückgrates und Anstandes bei den naturschützenden Verbanbdlern der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, und wir hätten viele Probleme heute nicht!

Ich bin stolz darauf, Dich kennen zu dürfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

#6#6#6


----------



## Skott (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Leute, werdet endlich wach #q#q

wir sind alle betroffen, helft Lars, den "Krieg" zu gewinnen!

Wie er schon schrieb, jeder 1-2 € und die Klage kann sorgenfrei

finanziert werden, man gibt für soviel Schietkram Geld aus, aber hier wäre es sinnvoll angelegt.

Ein T-Shirt habe ich mir auch noch gegönnt:



Skott schrieb:


> Moin Lars,
> 
> zunächst einmal möchte ich Dir (Euch) danken für Euer Engagement und den Kampf, den Ihr führt ...!!!!#6#6#6
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Skott schrieb:


> Leute, werdet endlich wach #q#q
> 
> wir sind alle betroffen, helft Lars, den "Krieg" zu gewinnen!
> 
> ...


Richtig - und typisch wieder:
Die Verbanditen hocken auf Anglerkohle ohne nur einen Cent zur Unterstützung rauszurücken!

Und die bezahlt ihr!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bastido schrieb:


> Ratlos ich bin, werde wohl noch ein paar Hoodies bestellen.



Darf ich nicht mehr .

Danke Wolfgang für Deine Unterstützung und natürlich auch vielen Dank an alle anderen Spender!


----------



## Jan1982 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Gute Idee mit Seedshirt! Bestellung ist raus


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

hab soeben zum wiederholten mal 50,- überwiesen.


----------



## smithie (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist es doch für die etablierten Parteien eine "Geschenk", dass die AfD diesen Antrag einbringt.
So muss man sich noch weniger um das Thema selbst bemühen/sich damit beschäftigen, das Thema war auf dem Tisch, ist diskutiert worden und dann ist der Antrag halt abgelehnt worden.

Eine total sauberer, demokratischer Diskurs, der eben zu einem nicht für alle (=die Betroffenen) tragbaren Ergebnis kommt.

Und als Partei der politischen Mitte hat man sich nicht einmal wirklich die Finger schmutzig gemacht, weil der politsch rechte Rand den Antrag eingebracht hat.

Fazit: ein vermutlich kleverer politischer Schachzug, mit dem man sich für's Erste hübsch aus der Affaire gezogen hat.


Damit bin ich wieder bei dem Eindruck, den ich persönlich schon von der Aktion von Frau Hendricks hatte: widerlich...

Erschreckend bei dem ganzen ist, wie willkürlich man sich für seine Position völlig irrelevante oder falsche Argumente aus den Fingern saugt, und diese vertritt.

Weiter vorne in diesem Thread ist es schon gesagt worden, und ich denke mit das auch bei so vielen Themen:
wenn die bei Themen, wo man sich selbst gut auskennt, einen derartigen Mist erzählen und damit Politik betrieben wird, wie ist es dann erst bei Themen, in denen man nicht so stark drinnen steckt und sich auskennt.

Wie will man mit einer derartig willkürlichen Politik das Vertrauen zurückgewinnen - oder will man das überhaupt?


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



smithie schrieb:


> Wie will man mit einer derartig willkürlichen Politik das Vertrauen zurückgewinnen - oder will man das überhaupt?



Vermutlich gar nicht, denn die SPD zeigt ja, dass man auch in der Opposition glücklich sein kann und freut sich darüber. Dafür gibt es jeden Monat aus dem Beutel der Steuerzahler ein großzügiges Einkommen. Aber genug der allgemeinen Politik.

Die Parteien haben alle ihre Wahlversprechen gebrochen und den Angeltourismus geopfert. 

Ich habe es schon einmal erwähnt- am Ende werden wir mit einem Urteil Grenzen setzen, egal ob diese uns passen oder nicht. Wir werden versuchen den rechtlichen Rahmen für Angelverbote durch ein ordentliches Gericht genau definieren zu lassen. Insofern können wir froh sein, dass wir die Verbote nicht am Verhandlungstisch wegbekommen haben. Denn ansonsten hätten wir an anderer Stelle sicherlich schon ein neues Verbot! So haben wir mit unserem Kampf ein bestmögliches Ergebnis erzielt (Verkleinerung der Verbotszone) und den Rest klärt ein Richter. Wir können nur gewinnen, egal wie es ausgeht. Selbst wenn das Verbot bestätigt wird, gibt es zumindest eine klare Definition wann und wo zukünftig Angelverbote erlassen werden dürfen. Aber noch einmal- die hätte es dann so oder so gegeben, davon sind wir überzeugt! Wir werden aus dieser Klage keine Nachteile haben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> --
> *SPD Frau Metzner*
> 
> Als wäre das alles noch nicht abwegig genug, fordert sie von der Initiative vor Ort dann auch noch "Ein bisschen weniger Polemik und ein bisschen mehr Ehrlichkeit."



Willkommen im 2017er Shop der politischen Totschlagphrasen. 

Gibts diese selten dämlichen Zeichen der Arroganz und Faktenblindheit dort neuerdings als Sonderangebot? 

Die Dame gehört definitiv auch zur neuzeitlichen Fraktion derer, die ihren polit. Auftrag gegenüber dem eigentlichen Souverän als nicht Kritikwürdigen Gnadenakt missverstehen und auch missbrauchen.

Schuld haben aber immer nur die anderen..


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Willkommen im 2017er Shop der politischen Totschlagphrasen.
> 
> Gibts diese selten dämlichen Zeichen der Arroganz und Faktenblindheit dort neuerdings als Sonderangebot?
> 
> ...



Die liebe Frau Metzner erhält in der kommenden Woche von uns noch ein freundliches Schreiben! Sie möchte diese öffentlichen Aussagen bitte begründen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Auch hier wieder der Unterschied:
Anglerdemo tut was!

Die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der naturschützende , organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm tun nicht nur nichts Produktives in der Sache - sie unterstützen ANGLERDEMO nicht mal finanziell bei der Klage, obwohl sie für ihr Nichtstun genug Geld von Anglern abzocken!

Eine Schande!

und Angler, die bei denen organisiert sind, sprechen sie augenscheinlich nicht mal drauf an.....


----------



## wojti (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Auch ich habe meinen  Beitrag noch mal erhöht.
Macht weiter gegen den Irrsinn.
Grüße Joachim


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die liebe Frau Metzner erhält in der kommenden Woche von uns noch ein freundliches Schreiben! Sie möchte diese öffentlichen Aussagen bitte begründen.


Bei Facebook reagiert sie bisher nicht...
https://www.facebook.com/kerstin.metzner.spd/


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die wert auch nicht reagieren.Sonst müsste sie ja zugeben das sie lügt.#q#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wir haben uns mit Frau Metzner im August diesen Jahres - Frau Metzner ist fischereipolitische Sprecherin der SPD in SH - zu einem persönlichen Gespräch getroffen.

Wir waren überrascht, wie wenig fachliche Kompetenz vorhanden war. Es fehlten wirklich einfache Basics in diesem Gespräch. So hat sich Frau Metzner damals sehr viele Notizen gemacht. Eventuell hätte es ihrer Rede gut getan, wenn sie vorher diesen Notizzettel oder die Präsentation, die wir im Anschluss an unser Gespräch zur Verfügung gestellt haben, zur Vorbereitung genutzt hätte. Alleine die Folien 5 und 6 hätten gereicht.


----------



## smithie (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> So hat sich Frau Metzner damals sehr viele Notizen gemacht. Eventuell hätte es ihrer Rede gut getan, wenn sie vorher diesen Notizzettel oder die Präsentation, die wir im Anschluss an unser Gespräch zur Verfügung gestellt haben, zur Vorbereitung genutzt hätte. Alleine die Folien 5 und 6 hätten gereicht.


Bist du dir sicher, dass das geholfen hätte?

Sie könnte sich auch 15 mal "das Haus vom Nikolaus" "notiert" haben....
Überraschend fände ich das jetzt nicht mal...


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



smithie schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das geholfen hätte?



Würden wir das jetzt an dieser Stelle verneinen, könnte man glauben, dass Frau Metzner bewusst die Unwahrheit im Landtag gesagt hätte. Das wollen wir doch auch nicht, sondern einfach an mangelnde fachliche Kompetenz glauben, oder?


----------



## fordfan1 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Pulli bestellt und nun zum zweiten mal 50,- Euro aufs Konto überwiesen,macht was draus!


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Guten Morgen allerseits und danke für das Zusenden dieses Threads,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, damit man miteinander statt übereinander diskutieren  und ggf. wechselseitige Unkenntnisse beseitigen kann, auch auf meiner Seite 

Also zunächst einmal: Wir haben eine Jamaika-Koalition in SH (also CDU, Grüne, FDP - die FDP ist in SH die kleinste Fraktion!)
Das heißt, es wird in dieser Legislaturperiode niemals einen Antrag nur von CDU und FDP geben; dies wäre faktisch ein Koalitionsbruch.
Dass es den Willen von CDU und FDP gab, zu dieser Thematik etwas einzubringen, hat Klaus Jensen (CDU) in seiner Rede dargestellt; es wäre langweilig, wenn alle Koalitionäre das gleiche hierzu gesagt hätten. Ich habe mich in meinem Beitrag wie unschwer zu erkennen mehr auf die Bundes-SPD eingeschossen, die die Verordung überhaupt erst veranlasst hat. Und natürlich gegen die AfD, die zwar populär das Thema nun in SH "besetzt" hat, es aber politisch nicht einfacher macht, eine von allen Partnern zu tragende Lösung zu finden.

Es wurde hier im Forum gesagt, dass ich mit der Aussage, dass Freizeitangler ca. ein Drittel der gesamten Fischentnahme "verursachen", eine Lüge sei. Ich beziehe mich hierzu auf Studien. 
Des Weiteren angele ich selber seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr; dass Freizeitfischer wie meine Vereinskollegen recht erfolgreich sind und nur selten "freiwillig" nur mit 2-3 Fisch nach Hause gehen müssen, ist hier denke ich auch jedem hoffentlich klar. Wobei ich mich nun nicht versteifen wollen würde, ob es 20%, 30% oder gar 50% wären. 
Als Angler, die auch der Hege verpflichtet sind, ist uns klar, dass ein erfolgreicher Tag für uns natürlich zu einer Bestandsreduktion führt. Aufgeführt habe ich diese Thematik auch nur, weil im AfD Antrag steht, dass Angler keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Fauna (=Fische) haben. Das ist nun wirklich faktisch falsch... Diese Inkompetenz wird komischerweise hier im Forum gar nicht thematisiert 

Bezüglich der sonstigen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten der Gewässerzone Fehmarnbelt, Kadettrinne etc. hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos. EDIT da missverständlich von mir formuliert: Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier wiederkehrend im Forum gesagt wird, die  Berufsfischer seien besser gestellt, weil nur die Freizeitfischer nicht  mehr in der betreffenden Zone angeln dürfen.

Es steht in der Verordnung doch ganz eindeutig drin, dass auch kommerzielles Fischen nicht zulässig ist:
§4 NSGFmbV
"verboten sind alle Handlungen zum Zweck der Erforschung und Ausbeutung,  Erhaltung und Bewirtschaftung der lebenden und nicht lebenden  natürlichen Ressourcen der Gewässer über dem Meeresboden, des  Meeresbodens und seines Untergrunds"

Das befischen von Dorsch Hering etc. ist "Ausbeutung" und "Bewirtschaftung" im Sinne dieser Verordnung.

Daher frage ich: Welche Nutzung ist nach dem NSGFmbV euer  Meinung nach noch erlaubt, was aber dem Bestandsschutz zu wider läuft`?"

Viele Grüße,
Dennys Bornhöft 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt nur teilweise!
> 
> Das hätte man mit einem eigenen Antrag seitens CDU und FDP locker umgehen können - wenn man gewollt hätte!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wenn hier wieder vom Dorschbestand/schutz und Fischentnahme geschrieben wird, obwohl es um ein natura2000 Schutzgebiet geht !

Und eben NICHT um Arten-, Dorsch- oder Bestandschschutz (der über Baglimit eh im GFP europäisch geregelt wird und REIN GAR NICHTS MIT ANGELVERBOT AWZ ZU TUN HAT) !

Schon damit hat sich dieser Politiker (denoch herzlich willkommen im Forum) wieder disqualifiziert, wenn er das immer noch nicht begriffen hat.

Das wurde alles nicht nur breit bei uns dargestellt in den verschiedenen  Themen.

ANGLERDEMO hat diese Punkte bei allen Parteien in S-H  und teilweise im Bund entsprechend zur Kenntnis gebracht.

Das zu ignorieren, und hier wieder mit Dorschschutz anzufangen, das zeigt, wie sehr die FDP schon am Rockzipfel der GRÜNEN hängt und jeden Dreck mitverbreitet , wenn die GRÜNEN nur zucken und "Schützer" flüstern.

Selbst Wissenschaftler wie Dr. Zimmermann vom anglerfeindlichen Thüenn Institut halten das Angel-Verbot für Unfug.

Wieder die komplette Ahnungslosigkeit bewiesen mit diesem Posting - dass solche Politiker über uns bestimmen dürfen, das zensiert, zensiert, zensiert ..

War wieder der Koalitionsfrieden und Dienstwagenschlüssel wichtiger als die Freiheiten der (angelnden) Bürger - damit flog die FDP das vorletzte Mal aus dem Bundestag.....

Macht nur weiter so, die nächsten Wahlen kommen.

Wir werden Angler dran erinnern!

Kommunalwahlen S-H ist , glaube ich, das nächste....


Hier nochmal das Video, wo jeder die Aussagen nachprüfen kann:



http://m7k.ltsh.de/486x374/2017-10-13T10.01.27.939P02.00.mp4#t=5919,6186


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die gleichen, aktuellen Fragen von ANGLERDEMO an die SPD sollte sich auch Herr Bornhoeft zu Gemüte führen und mal versuchen, ernsthaft durch zu arbeiten:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730333#post4730333


----------



## Ørret (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Fragt er hier ernsthaft nach mehr Informationen? Bischen spät das er erst jetzt anfängt sich zu informieren#q
Hat er eigentlich seine eigene PM mal gelesen?
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331757


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

hör bloss auf - ich krieg schon wieder Blutdruck....

Volks(ver)Treter............


----------



## smithie (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Ørret schrieb:


> Fragt er hier ernsthaft nach mehr Informationen? Bischen spät das er erst jetzt anfängt sich zu informieren#q
> Hat er eigentlich seine eigene PM mal gelesen?
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331757


Man hätte ja wirklich gerne, aber als Junior Partner in einer Jamaika Runde kann man sich halt leider nicht durchsetzen.

Ist doch eine großartige Konstellation: man positioniert sich "volksnah" und kann leider den Willen des kleinen Mannes (Anglers) nicht durchsetzen, weil man die kleinste Fraktion ist.
Hätten nur mehr "gelb" gewählt, wäre alles anders!

Das alles würde ich mir ja noch eingehen lassen. 
Aber die Tatsache, dass es derzeit (überall) in politischen Entscheidung 0,00 um Inhalte eines Antrags geht, sondern ausschließlich darum wer (Regierung/Opposition) ihn gestellt hat, disqualifiziert die handelnden Personen per se.

Daher: meine Stimme bekommt so schnell gar niemand mehr.

[allgemein off]

@Dennys Bornhöft: welchen Sinn ergibt es, hier zu diskutieren, wenn Sie eh keine Handlungsmöglichkeiten haben?

Um zumindest irgendeinen Gewinn aus der Diskussion zu ziehen: können Sie bitte die von Ihnen angesprochenen Studien nennen?!

Wäre es nicht grundsätzlich völlig egal, wer einen Antrag stellt, sofern er sinnvoll ist?
(ah sorry, zu pragmatisch...)

Dieses pauschale ablehnen jeglicher oppositioneller Anträge impliziert, dass jeder Politiker in der Opposition per se keinen vernünftigen Vorschlag machen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

mein Blutdruck..................................................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich hierzu auf Studien



Traue nicht einer Statistik, die... 



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> weil im AfD Antrag steht, dass Angler keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Fauna (=Fische) haben. Das ist nun wirklich faktisch falsch... Diese Inkompetenz wird komischerweise hier im Forum gar nicht thematisiert



Wozu auch..der von den Restparteien nahezu komplett ignorierte Elefant im Raum, bereitet mir da nämlich mehr Sorge als dieser AfD Patzer in Fliegengröße. 



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> ist uns klar, dass ein erfolgreicher Tag für uns natürlich zu einer Bestandsreduktion führt



Hat doch keiner bestritten


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Zitat 1:



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Bezüglich der sonstigen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten der Gewässerzone Fehmarnbelt, Kadettrinne etc. hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos.



Zitat 2:



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in meinem Beitrag [...] eingeschossen, [...]. Und natürlich gegen die AfD, die zwar populär das Thema nun in SH  "besetzt" hat, es aber politisch nicht einfacher macht, eine von allen  Partnern zu tragende Lösung zu finden.




Sehr geehrter Herr Bornhoeft,

ein vom Volk in das Landesparlament gewählter Politiker vertritt das Volk und diese Vertretung muss er als politischer Repräsentant des Volkes nach *"besten Wissen und Gewissen"* ausüben.
Hier stellen sich mir bezüglich der obigen Zitate aus Ihrem Posting zwei wesentliche Fragen an Ihr Mandat:

1) Wie vereinbaren Sie Zitat 1 mit dem Anspruch des Volkes "nach besten Wissen"?

2) Wie vereinbaren Sie Zitat 2 mit dem Anspruch "nach besten Gewissen?

Ich sehe Ihrer Antwort entgegen.


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die Angaben bezüglich des Fischfanges von uns Freizeitanglern habe ich hier her:
https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/

Nach unserem Kenntnisstand ist auch die Berufsfischerei aus den jeweiligen Zonen ausgeschlossen; diese Rückmeldung haben wir zumindest erhalten. 
Daher habe ich in meiner Rede auch erwähnt, dass solch eine Schonzone für einen Fischbestand mehr Sinn macht, als ein BAG-Limit. Dass die Hendricks-Zonierung nix mit BAG-Limits etc zu tun hat, ist mir klar. Warum dies hier wiederkehrend im Forum gesagt wurde, dass ich das nicht auseinander halten kann, keine Ahnung. Ggf. zuhören und lesen und dann kommentieren.
Das BAG-Limit macht der Kutterangelei deutlich mehr zu schaffen und vertreibt die auswärtigen Kunden, die dann eher aufn dänischen oder polnischen Kutter unterwegs sind. Naturschutz dadurch faktisch Null und unsere regionale Gastronomie und Übernachtungswirtschaft bekommt noch mehr Probleme - zum Thema als FDP verstünde man die wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhänge nicht 

Woran gearbeitet werden muss und wofür ich gerne sachdienliche Hinweise hätte, wie wir es auf Landesebene (ansonsten kann ich als Landtagsabgeordneter nicht so viel machen) schaffen, den Fischkuttern (Berufs- wie Freizeitangler) an Nord- und Ostsee die wirtschaftliche Existenz nachhaltig zu sichern. Übers Wochenende  kam jetzt noch dazu, dass noch eine Stabilitätsüberprüfung für fast alle Boote erfolgen soll; mehrere tausende Euro pro Schiff, die keiner Gegenfinanzierung außer einem guten Fang gegenüber stehen. Da hier einige Kapitäne sind, würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn Lösungsvorschläge etc. benannt werden.

Und zum Thema "hoher Blutdruck" - bei mir senkt eine ruhige Angelsession erheblich den Blutdruck 




smithie schrieb:


> Man hätte ja wirklich gerne, aber als Junior Partner in einer Jamaika Runde kann man sich halt leider nicht durchsetzen.
> 
> Ist doch eine großartige Konstellation: man positioniert sich "volksnah" und kann leider den Willen des kleinen Mannes (Anglers) nicht durchsetzen, weil man die kleinste Fraktion ist.
> Hätten nur mehr "gelb" gewählt, wäre alles anders!
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Lieber Dennys,

du weißt das ich Dich - zumindest bisher - als Gesprächspartner und Unterstützer geschätzt habe! Umso überraschender war für mich persönlich die Abehnung des Antrages der AfD und die dazugehörige Argumentation.

Du hättest zumindest Deine Rede als PM Deiner Partei formulieren können, ja, Du hättest sogar sagen können oder gar müssen, dass Du persönlich gegen das Angelverbot analog Deiner PM vom 28.09.2017  votierst.

Als Kiter bist Du meines Wissens nach bereits den Kitern in Bezug auf die Schutzgebiete in der Nordsee in den Rücken gefallen.

Seid Ihr Politiker wirklich solche Wendehälse und ist Euer Wort nach 30 Sekunden nichts mehr wert? 

Wir Angler dürfen uns jetzt sicher sein, dass wir keinerlei Unterstützung aus der Politik zu erwarten haben. Wir werden unser Recht per Klage einfordern. Ich bin dann mal gespannt, wer aus der Politik sich bei einem positivem Urteil für uns Angler plötzlich wieder bei uns einschleimt und eine PM rausgibt nach dem Motto "Wir haben schon immer gesagt, dass ein Angelverbot rechtlich und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar ist".

Dennys, das war ein Eigentor für Dich, für Deine Partei sowie für die gesamte Politiklandschaft in Schleswig- Holstein und ein Meilenstein zur Politikverdrossenheit in diesem Land.

Wir Angler sind kein dummes Volk, sondern eine bute Mischung aus allen Bereichen der Bevölkerung und bilden einen guten Querschnitt der Bürger ab. 5.000.000 Angler und deren Angehörige sind entsetzt über Eure Inkompetenz und Euer Umfallen.

Gerne möchte ich auch noch auf Deinen Verteidigungsversuch zur Einflussnahme von Anglern auf die Fauna aufgreifen und beziehe ich mich hierbei auf den Dorsch. Die Quellen für meine Aussagen findest Du bei Thünen und bei ICES.dk.

Wir Angler entnehmen Dorsche, ja, aber es ist bis heute nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass wir Angler einen negativen Einfluss auf eine mittelfristige Bestandsentwicklung haben! 

Hätte man in den letzten 20 Jahren für die kommerzielle Fischerei die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen konsequent umgesetzt, wäre die Entnahme der Freizeitfischerei bzw. der Einfluss auf die Bestände nicht nachweisbar gewesen.

Das ist alleine daran zu erkennen, dass die Freizeitfischerei erst seit 01. Januar 2017 durch das Baglimit reguliert wird, der Dorschjahrgang 2016 jedoch der viertstärkste Jahrgang seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen ist.

Guckt Dir bitte mal den Vergleich der Fänge der Berufsfischer zu der Entnahme der Freizeitfischerei an- und dann solltest Du Deine Aussage noch einmal überprüfen. Denn ich frage Dich jetzt an dieser Stelle, ob Du wirklich glaubst, dass wir Angler mit unseren paar (errechneten) Fängen die Bestände in der westlichen Ostsee ernsthaft gefährden können?

Oder anders gefragt: Würden sich die Bestände an Westdorsch ohne Berufsfischer oder ohne Freizeitfischer schneller erholen? Denn die Berufsfischer düfen ja im Fehmarnbelt weiter aktiv fischen, wir nicht. Wie erklärst Du das?

Eventuell kannst Du uns das ja als umweltpolitischer Sprecher Deiner Partei anhand der beigefügten Grafik erklären.

Nein Dennys, wir erwarten Politik für den Menschen in diesem Land und nicht für eine Koalition! Ihr lasst Euch von den Grünen am Nasenring durch die Manege Landtag ziehen! Die 5% Hürde in S-H wird so eine wirklich große Hürde bei den kommenden Wahlen für Euch.


----------



## Skott (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

...besser kann man es nicht formulieren, Lars!!!#6#6#6

Danke dafür!


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wie Sie sehen, habe ich das damit vereinbaren können, sonst hätte ich anders agiert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Ihnen in Bayern anders gehand habt wird, mag natürlich sein 

Auf jeden Fall scheint es hier so, als wenn eine Diskussion miteinander wenig gewünscht ist bzw. stets mit Beleidigungen oder Unterstellungen erfolgen muss. Ist nichts unbedingt meins, halte ich aber aus.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zitat 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

1. Ich bin KEIN Kiter  Dennoch habe ich (als Unbetroffener oder NIcht Profiteur- je nach Sichtweise) dafür gesorgt, dass die Kite-Zonen in ihrer Fläche verdoppelt wurden. Mehr war in dieser Koalition nicht zu machen. Daher weise ich das Ammenmärchen, vom in Rücken fallen da zurück.

2. Weiß ich nicht, warum hier dargestellt wird, dass "Angler kein dummes Volk sind" - wer unterstellt dies denn? Ich bin selber fast mein ganzes Leben Angler.

3. Fischer und Angler haben eine bestandsmindernde Auswirkung auf den Dorsch. Wer das infrage stellt, ist wohl Veganer und wirft alles wieder (leider illegal in SH) wieder zurück. Aber: Auch Eutrophierung durch zu starke Düngung der Landwirtschaft, dadurch Sauerstoffmangel wirkt sich negativ auf die Bestände aus. Genau so wie steigende Wassertemperatur, weswegen der Dorsch gen Norden abwandert und mangelnder Salzwassereintrag aus der Nordsee. 
ICH habe nie gesagt, dass die Freizeitangler diejenigen sind, die den Bestand kaputt machen.

4. Ich hoffe, dass das am Freitag noch nicht das letzte Wort bezüglich Kutterfischerei im Landtag gewesen ist.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Lieber Dennys,
> 
> du weißt das ich Dich - zumindest bisher - als Gesprächspartner und Unterstützer geschätzt habe! Umso überraschender war für mich persönlich die Abehnung des Antrages der AfD und die dazugehörige Argumentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



> 3. Fischer und Angler haben eine bestandsmindernde Auswirkung auf den Dorsch. Wer das infrage stellt, ist wohl Veganer und wirft alles wieder (leider illegal in SH) wieder zurück.



Betrachtet auf ein Jahr ist das so. Betrachtet auf 5 Jahre hingegen kann man diese Aussage nicht zwangsläufig treffen. 

Bei Fischbeständen gibt es kein "unendliches Wachstum". 

Wenn große Fische aus dem Bestand weggefangen werden, können umsomehr Jungfische in diese Lücken stoßen. Das Ganze funktioniert natürlich nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen. Es dürfen nicht zu viele große Fische weggefangen werden - und es müssen genügend kleine Fische da sein. Man spricht hier von der "Nutztung" eines Bestandes. 

Nur weil dieses Prinzip (Reproduktion) grundsätzlich funktioniert kann die Menschheit überhaupt Naturgüter jeglicher Art nutzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Wie Sie sehen, habe ich das damit vereinbaren können, sonst hätte ich anders agiert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Ihnen in Bayern anders gehand habt wird, mag natürlich sein
> 
> Auf jeden Fall scheint es hier so, als wenn eine Diskussion miteinander wenig gewünscht ist bzw. stets mit Beleidigungen oder Unterstellungen erfolgen muss. Ist nichts unbedingt meins, halte ich aber aus.




Zu Ihrem 1. Absatz:

Das ist eine reine Selbsteinschätzung Ihrerseits.
Die Fremdeinschätzung, die ansich die wichigere für einen Politiker ist, können Sie hier deutlich lesen.
Liegt ein Dissens zwischen Selbsteinschätzung und Fremdeinschätzung vor, wie hier deutlich nachzvollziehbar, ist dringend ein inneres Feedback im Sinne professioneller Ausübung einer Funktion angesagt mit der Offenheit zur Konsequenz einer Verhaltensänderung.
Der Sinn Ihrer Frage nach Bayern erschließt sich mir nicht.    Ist Ihnen denn tatsächlich entgangen, dass manche bayerische Politiker falsche offengetragene Selbsteinschätzungen hatten, Fremdeinschätzungen selektiv ausgeblendet oder gar in geradezu arroganter Art abgetan haben und vom Volk dafür letzthin massiv abgestraft wurden? Sind das Ihre Vorbilder oder nur Rechtfertigung für eigenes Handeln? Oder was wollen Sie damit ausdrücken?

Zu Ihrem 2. Absatz:

Ich habe Sie kritisch, aber sachlich etwas gefragt, eine Beleidigung kann ich in meinen Fragen nicht sehen.
Ebenfalls bezeugt meine Erwartung nach Ihrer Antwort einen Diskussionswunsch.

Spätesten mit Absatz 2 als Antwortposting auf meine Fragen stehen Sie zumindest mir gegenüber außerhalb einer Diskussionsebene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Angesichts dessen, was Herr Bornhöft hier von sich gibt, entschuldige ich mich dafür,  einem solchen "Politiker" hier über eine Pressemeldung eine Bühne gegeben zu haben:
Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee

Er hat uns entweder damals für dumm verkaufen wollen, oder versucht es jetzt - oder er peilt schlicht gar nichts.......


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Nach unserem Kenntnisstand ist auch die Berufsfischerei aus den jeweiligen Zonen ausgeschlossen; diese Rückmeldung haben wir zumindest erhalten.



Dann nenne uns bitte die rechtliche Grundlage! Das wäre nur durch die EU möglich. Übrigens ist zur Zeit wohl zweifelhaft, ob durch die Verordnung NSGFmbV überhaupt dänische oder polnische Angelschiffe von dem Verbot betroffen sind (da AWZ).



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Daher habe ich in meiner Rede auch erwähnt, dass solch eine Schonzone für einen Fischbestand mehr Sinn macht, als ein BAG-Limit.



Ganzjährig geschlossene Gebiete für die gesamte Fischerei haben zwar für die Biodiversität innerhalb der  Schutzgebiete eindeutige Vorteile, sind aber als Fischereimanagement-Instrumente jedoch nicht nützlich, wenn sie nicht sehr groß sind und der fischereiliche  Aufwand proportional zur geschlossenen Fläche reduziert wird. Dorsche sind  außerhalb der Laichzeit sehr mobil, wandern also durch zu  kleine Schutzgebiete schnell durch. Insgesamt erscheint die westliche Ostsee  einfach zu klein, um hier Nullnutzungszonen mit dem Ziel der Forderung  des Fischereimanagements einzurichten. Andere Managementansätze sind  hier sinnvoller..




DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Übers Wochenende  kam jetzt noch dazu, dass noch eine Stabilitätsüberprüfung für fast alle Boote erfolgen soll; mehrere tausende Euro pro Schiff, die keiner Gegenfinanzierung außer einem guten Fang gegenüber stehen. Da hier einige Kapitäne sind, würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn Lösungsvorschläge etc. benannt werden.



Hier gibt es zwei Themen, die allerdings auch nicht ganz neu sind und bereits von einem Teil der Kapitäne/ Eigner umgesetzt worden sind bzw. bereits in Planung sind. Für kommerzielle Fischkutter wird tatsächlich die Stabilitätsprüfung erforderlich. Diese Kosten liegen je nach Schiff bei bis zu 20.000.- Euro. Die Hochseeangelschiffe benötigen eine sogenannte Freibordmarke, Kosten pro Schiff zwischen 10.000 und 15.000.- Euro. Auch hier hat ein Teil bereits die Durchführung abgeschlossen, ein anderer Teil bereits ein Unternehmen beauftragt und ein Teil spart noch, um nicht vollends in die Insolvenz zu schlittern. Hat zwar Jahrzehnte ohne diesen "Blödsinn" alles funktioniert, aber wo Bürokraten wirken, müssen neue Ideen für Bürokratie geschaffen werden. Helfen kann die Politik relativ einfach- einen Topf mit Kohle zur Verfügung stellen, der den Betroffenen ohne viel Bürokratie einen Zugriff ermöglicht! Aber hier ist vermutlich der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken.



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich (als Unbetroffener oder NIcht Profiteur- je nach Sichtweise) dafür gesorgt, dass die Kite-Zonen in ihrer Fläche verdoppelt wurden. Mehr war in dieser Koalition nicht zu machen. Daher weise ich das Ammenmärchen, vom in Rücken fallen da zurück.


 Trotzdem wurden Absprachen gebrochen, denn die neue Verordnung sollte erst mit den Betroffenen besprochen werden. Da aber die Zusagen zu den vereinbarten Flächen nicht eingehalten worden sind, hat man anscheinend lieber auf die Gespräche von Seiten der Politik verzichtet und die Verordnung ohne Absprache erlassen.



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das am Freitag noch nicht das letzte Wort bezüglich Kutterfischerei im Landtag gewesen ist.



Was soll denn passieren? Ihr habt doch alle gesagt, wie toll und notwendig das Angelverbot für den Schutz ist. 

Noch etwas. Wir lassen zur Zeit rechtlich prüfen, ob die Verordnung gegen geltendes EU- Recht verstößt. Ein Punkt in der Argumentation ist ja der Dorschschutz - das habt Ihr ja Freitag alle erklärt - und dieser ist durch die GFP Aufgabe der EU. Somit haben wir hier einen neuen Angriffspunkt gefunden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Also zunächst einmal: Wir haben eine Jamaika-Koalition in SH (also CDU, Grüne, FDP - die FDP ist in SH die kleinste Fraktion!)
> Das heißt, es wird in dieser Legislaturperiode niemals einen Antrag nur von CDU und FDP geben; dies wäre faktisch ein Koalitionsbruch.



Sie erklären uns hier also, dass die FDP froh ist, im Parlament zu sitzen, aber mangels Masse kaum etwas zu sagen hat, wenn es um "grüne Themen "geht? Das ist ein interessanter Einblick ...



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Und natürlich gegen die AfD, die zwar populär das Thema nun in SH "besetzt" hat, es aber politisch nicht einfacher macht, eine von allen Partnern zu tragende Lösung zu finden.



Also auch wenn die AfD, wie in diesem Fall, einen sinnvollen Aspekt auf den Tisch bringt,wird sich die FDP "natürlich" dagegen positionieren und lieber Verbotspolitik der Grünen unterstützen. Habe ich Sie da richtig verstanden?



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Als Angler, die auch der Hege verpflichtet sind, ist uns klar, dass ein erfolgreicher Tag für uns natürlich zu einer Bestandsreduktion führt. Aufgeführt habe ich diese Thematik auch nur, weil im AfD Antrag steht, dass Angler keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Fauna (=Fische) haben. Das ist nun wirklich faktisch falsch... Diese Inkompetenz wird komischerweise hier im Forum gar nicht thematisiert



Das hier diskutierte Angelverbot hat doch überhaupt nichts mit einer sinnvollen Hegemaßnahme zu tun. Noch dazu unter dem Aspekt, dass gleichzeitig die kommerzielle Fischerei weiter Zugang zu diesen Gebieten erhält.
Zur AfD-Aussage bzgl. des Einflusses von Anglern auf die Fauna: Entnahme hat nicht per se einen negativen Einfluss. Es kommt auf den Umfang der Entnahme an. Und jetzt stehhen wir uns mal die Frage, die das wohl aussähe, wenn man statt der Angler die kommerzielle Fischerei aussperrt. Ich glaube, damit könnten die Fischbestände gut leben.



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Bezüglich der sonstigen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten der Gewässerzone Fehmarnbelt, Kadettrinne etc. hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos.



Auf welcher Wissengrundlage haben Sie eigentlich diskutiert, wenn Sie hier diese Frage aufwerfen müssen? |bigeyes


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Fischer und Angler haben eine bestandsmindernde Auswirkung auf den Dorsch. Wer das infrage stellt, ist wohl Veganer und wirft alles wieder (leider illegal in SH) wieder zurück.



Diesen Punkt nehme ich noch einmal extra auf, da der von großer Bedeutung ist!

Angler haben keinen Einfluss auf eine Bestandsminderung beim Dorsch!

Denn Deine Aussage würde bedeuten, dass ein gesunder Dorschbestand sich weniger reproduzieren würde, als die Freizeitfischerei an Fischen entnimmt. Das ist definitiv falsch!

Richtig muss es heißen, dass durch eine fehlerhafte Fischereipolitik in der EU (ignorieren der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen zu Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei)  in den letzten Jahrzehnten die Biomasse beim Dorsch sich außerhalb der sogenannten sicheren Grenzen befindet. Nur aus diesem einen Grund wird der Angler durch ein Baglimit in das Fischereimanagement eingebunden, jedoch nicht für den Bestandsschutz, sondern für eine Erhöhung der Fangquoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Dieses wird von Seiten der Politik und Wissenschaft mit der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit argumentiert, nicht mit Bestandsschutz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

ich habs wieder zensiert und gelöscht, was ich zu dem geschrieben hatte, was Herr Bornhöft hier abgelassen hat (im Gegensatz zur Gepflogenheit in Foren möchte ich bei so jemand auch beim "Sie" bleiben.)... 

Unglaublich, mit welcher Kompetenz man heutzutage Politik machen darf. 

Genscher wird im Grab rotieren............


----------



## Angelfischerei (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Es wurde hier im Forum gesagt, dass ich mit der Aussage, dass Freizeitangler ca. ein Drittel der gesamten Fischentnahme "verursachen", eine Lüge sei. Ich beziehe mich hierzu auf Studien.



Mal so von Parteikollege zu Parteikollege,

wenn man Studien zur Begründung heranzieht, sollte man diese auch verstanden haben. In der Studie steht an der entsprechenden Stelle:

Zitat: "Erste Untersuchungen zeigen, dass Freizeitfischer in der westlichen Ostsee beispielsweise reichlich  Dorschfänge und -rückwürfe aufweisen. Tatsächlich wurde geschätzt, dass sie in den Jahren 2005 bis 2010 jährlich im Mittel knapp 50 Prozent der Biomasse entnommen haben, die zur selben Zeit  von der deutschen kommerziellen Fischerei aus demselben Gebiet angelandet wurde."

Erst einmal steht dort: "Erste Untersuchungen ...", da stellt sich doch direkt die Frage was und vor allem wie wurde untersucht?
Weiterhin schreibt Thünen dann weiter: "Tatsächlich wurde geschätzt ..." Eine Schätzung ist natürlich dazu geeignet, darauf zu bauen und zehntausende von Anglern auszusperren. Ist es nicht so, dass die Angler im Gegensatz zu den Berufsfischern nur aktive Fische fangen können? Das damit die Hälfte der Fangmenge von Berufsfischern gefangen werden kann, halte ich persönlich für eine gewagte Aussage.

Zudem werden hier alle Freizeitfischer der Ostsee mit den deutschen Berufsfischern ins Verhältnis gesetzt.



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Bezüglich der sonstigen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten der Gewässerzone Fehmarnbelt, Kadettrinne etc. hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Infos.



Interessante Frage |gr: Steht alles in der Verordnung drin: § 5, insbesondere Absatz 1 Nr. 1-5 - Vorbereitung ist alles.

Wie ich als Verbandsfunktionär, nach solchen Reden, für die angelpolitische Ausrichtung der FDP werben soll, muss ich mir nun erklären lassen #c.

Hanns Hönigs


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Dass selbst angelnde Basis-FDPler die Sachlage eher begreifen als FDP-Abgeordnete, die darüber abstimmen, ist vielsagend und ein Trauerspiel..


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag. 
Jede Studie kann widerlegt werden. Ich kenne dies zum Beispiel im Bezug zur etwaigen "Scheuchwirkung" von Drachenseglern bei Vögeln und einem Gutachten vom Nabu.

Die Angaben des Thünen-Instituts wurden bisher meines Wissens nicht widerlegt oder durch eine andere Studie in Frage gestellt.

Meine Frage bezüglich der Nutzungsmöglichkeiten muss ich noch mal konkretisieren, weil die anscheinend für Irritationen sorgt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier wiederkehrend im Forum gesagt wird, die Berufsfischer seien besser gestellt, weil nur die Freizeitfischer nicht mehr in der betreffenden Zone angeln dürfen.

Es steht in der Verordnung doch ganz eindeutig drin, dass auch kommerzielles Fischen nicht zulässig ist:
§4 NSGFmbV
"verboten sind alle Handlungen zum Zweck der Erforschung und Ausbeutung, Erhaltung und Bewirtschaftung der lebenden und nicht lebenden natürlichen Ressourcen der Gewässer über dem Meeresboden, des Meeresbodens und seines Untergrunds"

Das befischen von Dorsch Hering etc. ist "Ausbeutung" und "Bewirtschaftung" im Sinne dieser Verordnung.

Daher frage ich noch mal. Welche Nutzung ist nach dem NSGFmbV euer Meinung nach noch erlaubt, was aber dem Bestandsschutz zu wider läuft`?



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Mal so von Parteikollege zu Parteikollege,
> 
> wenn man Studien zur Begründung heranzieht, sollte man diese auch verstanden haben. In der Studie steht an der entsprechenden Stelle:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Das befischen von Dorsch Hering etc. ist "Ausbeutung" und "Bewirtschaftung" im Sinne dieser Verordnung.
> 
> Daher frage ich noch mal. Welche Nutzung ist nach dem NSGFmbV euer Meinung nach noch erlaubt, was aber dem Bestandsschutz zu wider läuft`?


*DAS IST JETZT NICHT IHR ERNST???*​§4(3) 1
Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten NICHT für berufliche Seefischerei[/QUOTE]



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fehmarnbelt:
> https://www.bgbl.de/xaver/bgbl/star...*[@attr_id='bgbl117s3405.pdf']__1506511837348




Haben Sie überhaupt das Dokument schon mal gelesen? 

Jemand wie Sie darf über die Freiheiten angelnder Bürger tatsächlich abstimmen?

Wohin ist dieses Land gekommen?

Ich muss mich so zusammen reissen - unglaublich, wie die GRÜNEN schon die FDP in Schleswig Holstein übernommen haben.......


----------



## Angelfischerei (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> §4(3) 1
> Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten NICHT für berufliche Seefischerei



Danke Thomas, da warst Du schneller #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert  BLUTDRUCK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier wiederkehrend im Forum gesagt wird, die Berufsfischer seien besser gestellt, weil nur die Freizeitfischer nicht mehr in der betreffenden Zone angeln dürfen.
> 
> Es steht in der Verordnung doch ganz eindeutig drin, dass auch kommerzielles Fischen nicht zulässig ist:
> §4 NSGFmbV
> ...



Es ist unglaublich. Mit diesem Statement haben Sie bewiesen, dass Sie die Verordnung entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden haben.

Zur Sicherheit hier nochmal der Link:
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/nsgfmbv/BJNR340500017.html

Und wenn Sie dort nach dem Schlagwort "berufsmäßige Seefischerei" suchen, werden Sie erleuchtet. #h


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Siehe https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/

Thünen ist seit 2001 mit der Datenerhebung beschäftigt. Das Projekt findet seinen vorläufigen Abschluss 2020.

Ich denke, es ist absolut seriös, sich als Quelle auf die Erkenntnisse von Thünen zu berufen. Dh die Beteiligung der Freizeitfischerei an der Gesamtentnahme, wie auch immer zu quantifizieren, ist unstreitig.

Der Punkt ist doch ein ganz anderer. Macht es Sinn, für einen bestimmten Teilbereich des MSG ein Verbot für die Freizeitfischerei festzuschreiben?
Meines Erachtens nicht wirklich, weil sich die Probleme über ein zielgenaues Management der Ressourcen (Stichwort technische Maßnahmen) ebenso regeln lassen. Thünen selbst hält eine NTZ für nicht Ziel führend.
Noch weniger Sinn macht eine NTZ, wenn sie in Wirklichkeit keine ist, weil die Berufsfischerei weiter in diesem Gebiet entnehmen darf.
Hier ist der Haken, dass die Berufsfischerei nach Auffassung der Kommission der GFP vorbehalten bleibt, dh die nationalen Verordnungsgeber haben keine Befugnis, die Berufsfischerei in einer AWZ zu regeln. Genau deshalb und nur deshalb keine Regelung in der Schutzgebietsverordnung Fehmarnbelt.
Anderer Auffassung übrigens die Naturschutzverbände, die eine Klage vor dem VG Köln anhängig gemacht haben, die inzwischen dem EuGH vorgelegt ist. Sie vertreten die Auffassung, dass innerhalb eines Natura 2000 Gebietes die Nationalstaaten auch Beschränkungen der Berufsfischerei regeln können ( Methode, NTZ).
Anglerdemo wiederum vertritt - sehr nachvollziehbar - die Auffassung, seit der Einführung des Bag Limits durch die GFP 2017 habe die Kommission das Recht zur Regelung auch der Freizeitfischerei an sich gezogen mit der Konsequenz, dass diese über eine nationalstaatliche Verordnung nicht mehr regelbar sei. Ins Leere geht diese Argumentation nur dann, wenn die GFP per 2018 die in den MSG ausgewiesenen Sonderzonen im Rahmen technischer Regelungen zu NTZs erklärt, dh die Berufsfischerei ausschließt. Bekannt ist mir hierzu nichts. Ich weiß aber, dass das Umweltministerium die GFP zu ihren Verordnungsplänen informiert hat.

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass GFP und Umweltschutz ( ua Natura 2000) in der EU nicht hinreichend miteinander verzahnt sind. Im Grunde handelt es sich um zwei unterschiedliche Schubladen. Genau deshalb ist die geplante Klage von Anglerdemo richtig. Sie dient der Klärung der Verhältnisse. Ebenfalls der Klärung dient die Klage der Naturschutzverbände (s.o.). Gleiches Thema, nur entgegengesetzes Interesse.

Good luck Lars!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

*Zweite Festschreibung der Erlaubnis der Berufsfischerei neben §4(3) 1:*
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/nsgfmbv/BJNR340500017.html


> § 8 Weitergehende Vorschriften
> 
> Weitergehende Vorschriften bleiben von dieser Verordnung unberührt. Hierzu zählen insbesondere
> 
> ...



Zudem betrifft das NUR die unsinnigerweise eingebrachte Diskussion um Dorschschutz, die NICHTS mit den Schutzzielen zu tun hat.

*GLEICHZEITIG mit dem Verbot des ach so gefährlichen Angelns (und das auf einem x-mal verkleinerten und x-mal hin- und her verschobenen Gebiet - so gefährlich kanns dann doch nicht sein) sind FOLGENDE DINGE AUCH AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT (überall da, wo Angeln so gefährlich ist):*
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/nsgfmbv/BJNR340500017.html


> (3) Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten nicht für
> 1.
> *den Flugverkehr, die Schifffahrt, die nach internationalem Recht erlaubte militärische Nutzung*, die wissenschaftliche Meeresforschung vorbehaltlich des § 5 und die *berufsmäßige Seefischerei*,
> 2.
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweite Festschreibung der Erlaubnis der Berufsfischerei neben §4(3) 1:



Nun verwirre doch den armen Kerl nicht vollends. Dass nationale Gesetzgebung hier gar nicht greift und Fischereiverbote nur durch die EU verhängt werden dürfen, ist ihm offensichtlich neu ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Angeln verboten, Berufsfischerei  erlaubt, Windparks erlaubt, Fehmarnbeltquerung erlaubt - *Naturschutz ala grüner S-H-FDP und CDU!!!*

Rot-Grün mit SSW regiert da immer noch gegen Angler und Angeln, nun halt nur zusammen MIT CDU und FDP - und die peilens nicht!!

Und manche wundern sich, wenn immer mehr angelnde Wähler auch linke und rechte Extreme wählen.........

zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Und dass die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und auch LAV-MeckPomm nicht nur nichts tun, sondern den Anglern noch in den Rücken gefallen sind und nun nicht mal Lars finanziell bei der Klage unterstützen, sondern das Geld der Angler weiter für ihre sinnfreien Kaffeefahrten nach Berlin und Brüssel verjubeln, das setzt dem allem noch  die Krone auf!!

Staats- und schützerbezahlte "Wissenschaft, anglerfeindliche Behörden und Politik, Parteienvertreter, die noch nicht mal Dokumente lesen, über die sie abstimmen, und Verbände, die alle zusammen vereint gegen statt für Angler und Angeln arbeiten - ES IST ZUM KOT................


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Thomas,
zu all den erlaubten Sachen gibt's nen rechtlichen Hintergrund.
SRÜ, ROG etc.
Nachzulesen ua in der von mir eingestellten Quelle ( Dissertation A. Vollmer).
Viel zu kompliziert, um das im AB darzustellen. Im Ergebnis müssen diese Dinge da aber drinstehen. Machste nix.

Natürlich ist es irgendwie Gaga, das Meer mit Tunneln, Kabeln etc zu durchziehen, riesige Offshore Parks einzurichten, mit ner Autobahn gleichen Berufsschiffahrt klar zu kommen, um dann die extensiv genutzte Wasserfläche zu einem Meeresnaturschutzgebiet zu erklären, in dem angeblich ein paar Angler mit ihren Pilkern die Robben und Schweinswale in ihrer Ruhe stören, also ausgeschlossen werden müssen.

Gaga ist so einiges...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Glaubs lieber.........

Real existierendes Bürokrateutonien 2017...

Sonst wachste nochmal hart auf, wenn Du das nicht glaubst..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bastido schrieb:


> Da kommt noch richtig was auf uns zu. Jamaika is everywhere!



Und seit heute bin ich für die Legalisierung von Marihuana, um das alles besser ertragen zu können!

Mir macht das hier wirklich alles Angst! 

Die haben eine Entscheidung getroffen, eine Rede vor dem Landtag gehalten- und von nix eine Ahnung.

Früher hieß es immer "Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt!". Heute...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Dass EU-Nachbarländer zudem *komplett EU-rechtskonform* auch NATURA2000 Schutzgebiete ausweisen, in denen Angeln nicht nur nicht verboten, sondern teilweise sogar noch staatlich gefördert wird (Dänemark), das alleine zeigt schon deutlich, *dass dies eine REIN POLITISCHE; DEUTSCHE Entscheidung ist!!*

Wie so oft bei EU-Vorgaben macht es erst die deutsche Umsetzung so wahnsinnig (EU - Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie ist anderes Beispiel. Niederlande machen Nordsee zum Binnenmeer, gilt nicht für deren Angelkutter, Deutschland Ostsee ist für deutsche Politik Hochsee gewesen - hatte schon ein Drittel der Kutter vor der jetzigen Krise gekostet! (seit der Zeit arbeit ich mit EGOH in Oldenburg zusammen, Gruß dahin!)!!!

*Vorangetrieben wurde dieser Schwachsinn mit Angelverboten* also REIN vom bürokrateutonischen Schützerwahn mit seinen Ökowahnen quer durch von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und Konsorten und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN, bis hinein in die Medien geförderte Anglerfeindlichekit:
Quer durch Behörden, staats- und schützerfinanzierte "Wissenschaft" und, wie man hier sieht, bis in alle anderen vergrünten Parteien hinein, wie hier speziell der FDP in Schleswig Holstein, wird deren Anglerfeindlichkeit ausgelebt.

*DIE EU HATTE NIE EIN ANGELVERBOT VERLANGT für Natura2000-Gebiete!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und auch LAV-MeckPomm nicht nur nichts tun, sondern den Anglern noch in den Rücken gefallen sind und nun nicht mal Lars finanziell bei der Klage unterstützen, sondern das Geld der Angler weiter für ihre sinnfreien Kaffeefahrten nach Berlin und Brüssel verjubeln, das setzt dem allem noch  die Krone auf!!
> 
> Staats- und schützerbezahlte "Wissenschaft, anglerfeindliche Behörden und Politik, Parteienvertreter, die noch nicht mal Dokumente lesen, über die sie abstimmen, und Verbände, die alle zusammen vereint gegen statt für Angler und Angeln arbeiten - ES IST ZUM KOT................


----------



## Ørret (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre müsste man sich totlachen#q#q#q 

Das ist nicht zu fassen!


----------



## DABornhoeft (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das ist mir jetzt wirklich unangenehm.... #q |bigeyes
Dieser Halbsatz im §4 wurde überlesen.
Dies konterkariert meinen Redebeitrag in einigen Teilen; vor allem widerspricht dies unserem Schutzziel "Bestandsschutz der Fische"; was für mich persönlich in diesem Fall für die westliche Ostsee sehr wesentlich gewesen ist. 
Hierzu muss ich noch mal ein paar Gespräche führen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAS IST JETZT NICHT IHR ERNST???*​
> §4(3) 1
> Die Verbote des Absatzes 1 gelten NICHT für berufliche Seefischerei






Haben Sie überhaupt das Dokument schon mal gelesen? 

Jemand wie Sie darf über die Freiheiten angelnder Bürger tatsächlich abstimmen?

Wohin ist dieses Land gekommen?

Ich muss mich so zusammen reissen - unglaublich, wie die GRÜNEN schon die FDP in Schleswig Holstein übernommen haben.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

*JETZT ERST????????????????????????????*

zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK zensiert zensiert BLUTDRUCK


----------



## Ørret (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Oh Mann#q

Na wenigstens gestehen Sie den Fehler ein..... trotzdem ist das Kind nu erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen|bigeyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt wirklich unangenehm.... #q |bigeyes
> Dieser Halbsatz im §4 wurde überlesen.
> Dies konterkariert meinen Redebeitrag in einigen Teilen; vor allem widerspricht dies unserem Schutzziel "Bestandsschutz der Fische"; was für mich persönlich in diesem Fall für die westliche Ostsee sehr wesentlich gewesen ist.
> Hierzu muss ich noch mal ein paar Gespräche führen.



Herr Bornhoeft,

Fehler macht jeder mal. In diesem Falle wäre das zwar schon ein sehr arger Schnitzer, der eigentlich nicht passieren darf, aber ok.
Was in meinen Augen viel schlimmer ist: Sie kennen sich anscheinend nicht mit EU-Recht aus, was hier aber zwingend notwendig ist. Selbst wenn es die deutsche Regierung gewollt hätte, hätte sie die kommerzielle Fischerei dort *nicht verbieten dürfen*.

Ist Ihnen das gar nicht klar?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Mir gehts NICHT drum kommerzielle Fischerei zu verbieten - der Punkt ist:

*ES KANN NICHT SEIN; DASS EUROPAWEIT NUR IN DEUTSCHLAND DA in 
NATURA2000-Gebieten ANGELN VERBOTEN WIRD!!!

DAS IST DER PUNKT!!!!*

*WEG MIT DEM REIN POLITISCHEN ANGELVERBOT!!!*​


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass EU-Nachbarländer zudem *komplett EU-rechtskonform* auch NATURA2000 Schutzgebiete ausweisen, in denen Angeln nicht nur nicht verboten, sondern teilweise sogar noch staatlich gefördert wird (Dänemark), das alleine zeigt schon deutlich, *dass dies eine REIN POLITISCHE; DEUTSCHE Entscheidung ist!!*
> 
> Wie so oft bei EU-Vorgaben macht es erst die deutsche Umsetzung so wahnsinnig (EU - Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie ist anderes Beispiel. Niederlande machen Nordsee zum Binnenmeer, gilt nicht für deren Angelkutter, Deutschland Ostsee ist für deutsche Politik Hochsee gewesen - hatte schon ein Drittel der Kutter vor der jetzigen Krise gekostet! (seit der Zeit arbeit ich mit EGOH in Oldenburg zusammen, Gruß dahin!)!!!
> 
> ...



Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330713


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Da ist man mal einen Nachmittag nicht online
und hier wird der ganze Wahnsinn in einer Art Real-Kabarett...
ich glaub's einfach nicht.
|uhoh:

Aber gut, das Kind ist im Brunnen bereits zu 3/4 ersoffen.
Trotz all des Wahnsinns und auch der Wut auf sämtliche beteiligten Politiker & Parteien,
kommt einer derjenigen her, diskutiert vor Ort, 
...und gibt auch einen Fehler zu!

Alles deutlich zu spät, aber wer hätte gestern noch daran gedacht, dass das passieren würde;
überhaupt je ein Politiker einen Fehler zugeben wird?

Bin gespannt, was der junge Mann nun aus dieser Erkenntnis über den Schnitzer macht ...überhaupt noch machen kann.

Fachkompetenz sollte sowieso niemand bei Abgeordneten voraussetzen, ein anderes Beispiel wurde ja auch hier thematisiert:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Frau Metzner ist fischereipolitische Sprecherin der SPD in SH - zu einem persönlichen Gespräch getroffen.
> 
> Wir waren überrascht, wie wenig fachliche Kompetenz vorhanden war.


Glaubt irgendjemand, dass diese Dame Fehler eingestehen wird?
Ich nicht.

Ohne in unerlaubte Allgemeinpolitik abdriften zu wollen:
diese Story deckt sich 1:1 mit so einigen persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Abgeordneten oder Amtsträgern.
Trotz fachlichem Mandat nur oberflächliches Wissen.
Das ist absolut normal ...und absolut erschreckend.
Denn es betrifft ja nicht nur die Angelei oder den Naturschutz,
das ist in sämtlichen Bereichen so.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gehts NICHT drum kommerzielle Fischerei zu verbieten - der Punkt ist:
> 
> *ES KANN NICHT SEIN; DASS EUROPAWEIT NUR IN DEUTSCHLAND DA in
> NATURA2000-Gebieten ANGELN VERBOTEN WIRD!!!
> ...



Das mag jeder sehen wir er will. Ich kann komplette Schutzzonen durchaus akzeptieren, wenn da im Resultat wirklich Bestandsschutz/aufbau geschieht. Aber das passiert ja im vorliegenden Fall vorn und hinten nicht.


----------



## Bitti2 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Auch wenn das eine klassische Fehlleistung war, hab ich Respekt vor dem Kollegen, sich dem "Publikum" hier zu stellen. Ich glaube es bringt mehr fürs Thema, hier zusammen zu arbeiten, als ihm in jedem zweiten Posting simple Unfähigkeit vorzuwerfen. Sich an dem Kollegen abzureagieren ist befreiend, bringt mir persönlich aber keinen Dorsch mehr. 
Ich glaube das hier kann auch eine Chance sein....


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Mal etwas positives zum Thema.

Erstens finde ich das gut, dass Dennys seinen Fehler hier öffentlich zugegeben hat.

Zweitens  habe ich heute mit ihm ein langes Telefongesprch gehabt und einfach mal  grob erörtert, wie man mit dem Thema jetzt umgeht und zukünftig mit  ähnlichen Themen umgehen kann bzw. muss.

Das Kind ist in den  Brunnen geallen und hat unabhängig von der Klage keine weitreichenden  Folgen für den Angeltourismus. Wir müssen jetzt gemeinsam mit der  Politik in SH klären, welche Möglichkeiten es jetzt noch gibt und ob man  bereit ist, dieses Thema noch einmal aufzugreifen und ggf. etwas zu  ändern.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Erstens finde ich das gut, dass Dennys seinen Fehler hier öffentlich zugegeben hat.


Ja.


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...grob erörtert, wie man mit dem Thema jetzt umgeht und zukünftig mit  ähnlichen Themen umgehen kann bzw. muss.


Das ist der richtige Weg.


Trotzdem werd ich vor Lachen kaum in den Schlaf kommen.
Dazu: Wieder mal eine Story, die in die Annalen des Anglerboards eingehen wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zitat 1:
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *DABornhoeft*
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr Bornhoeft,

in Anbetracht Ihres Eingeständnisses Ihres Unwissens, auch wenn die Wissenslücken immer noch groß sind,

warte ich auf ein Eingeständniss mangelndes Gewissens

und erlaube mir, die Fragen obig erneut zu stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die Grenze der Meinungsfreiheit in Bürokrateutonien -  ab hier würd ich für meine ehrliche und offene Meinung zu der Sache in Knast kommen (daher halt ich mich mal zurück ab hier):


-------------------------G--R--E--N--Z--E----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ziemlich viele mitlesende "Gäste" hier so über die ganze Zeit...
Ob es da in dem einen oder anderen Parteibüro heut Überstunden gibt? |rolleyes


----------



## UMueller (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Richtig muss es heißen, dass durch eine fehlerhafte Fischereipolitik in der EU (ignorieren der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen zu Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei)  in den letzten Jahrzehnten die Biomasse beim Dorsch sich außerhalb der sogenannten sicheren Grenzen befindet. Nur aus diesem einen Grund wird der Angler durch ein Baglimit in das Fischereimanagement eingebunden, jedoch nicht für den Bestandsschutz, sondern für eine Erhöhung der Fangquoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Dieses wird von Seiten der Politik und Wissenschaft mit der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit argumentiert, nicht mit Bestandsschutz!


 
Sehr gut formuliert. Durch das Baglimit für Angler dürfen Fischer ja schon wieder mehr fangen als wie es für den Bestand tragbar wäre. Angler sollen also Bestand schützen( weniger Entnahme + Schutzzonen) damit Fischer wieder höhere Quote haben. Wie geil ist das denn. Nein ihr Herren Politiker nicht Angler sind das Problem sondern die über mehrere Jahrzehnte zu hohen Fangmengen der kommerziellen Fischerei.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wo sollen die sich denn Wissen zu diesem Thema aneignen, wenn nicht bei uns hier? 

Die Damen und Herren haben ja Freitag eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass die Politik nicht wirklich mit Wissen zu diesem Thema glänzt.

Eventuell haben die Angst vor einem neuen Fragenkatalog von uns und wollen sich für den Fall der Fälle vorbereiten.

Wir werden ja u.a. noch Minister Habeck und die Grünen mit Fragen zu diesem Thema beglücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wie immer:
Meinen tiefsten Respekt für Anglerdemo und Lars Wernicke!


----------



## UMueller (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das eine klassische Fehlleistung war, hab ich Respekt vor dem Kollegen, sich dem "Publikum" hier zu stellen. Ich glaube es bringt mehr fürs Thema, hier zusammen zu arbeiten, als ihm in jedem zweiten Posting simple Unfähigkeit vorzuwerfen.


Ich nenns mal " Gefährliches Halbwissen "


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Sechs Tage hindurch magst du deine Arbeit verrichten; am siebenten Tag  aber sollst du feiern, damit dein Rind und dein Esel ruhe, und der Sohn  deiner Sklavin, sowie der Fremdling einmal aufatme.



;-)
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich würde gerne den Teil mit dem Herrn Abgeordneten in einen Extra-Thread  abtrennen.

Weil ich es sinnvoller finde, als das hier im Gesamtthread zu lassen.

Wo sich ja im Video (Thema) nicht nur ein einzelner Abgeordneter blamiert hat, sondern im Video gezeigt wurde, dass KEINER der dort redenden "Parlamentarier" auch nur ansatzweise wusste, um was es geht, sich aber trotzdem herausnahm, über die Freiheit angelnder Bürger zu entscheiden.

Und die Blamage des Herrn Abgeordneten hier hätten wir dann separat.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den Teil mit dem Herrn Abgeordneten in einen Extra-Thread  abtrennen.




Überschrift: Die sich windenen Aale.....

 ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Oder so lassen und nen neuen aufmachen wenn er wieder was schreiben sollte....


----------



## Sharpo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



gründler schrieb:


> Überschrift: Die sich windenen Aale.....
> 
> ^^
> 
> |wavey:



Eher:

… denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

hmm, ich weiss auch nicht - dann lass ich erst mal..


----------



## bombe20 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

ein paradebeispiel dafür, wie der versuch einer bürgernahen kommunikation kläglich scheitern kann.

in anbetracht der tragweite des themas, schäme ich mich jetzt für mein lachen beim lesen der letzten seiten dieses threads.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Da kann man mal sehen, wie schädlich mit Inbrunst vorgetragenes Halbwissen in dem Glauben ist, man habe das Thema (in leichtfertiger Weise) inhaltlich erfasst und dies zusätzlich gepaart mit der Abneigung dem politischen Gegener gegenüber!

Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem eigenen Fall!

Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie und von wem sich hier überhaupt Informationen für die eigene Sachkunde verschafft worden sind? 

Wirklich fachkundig kann dies aufgrund des offen gewordenen Irrtums nicht gewesen sein!

Na wenigstens wird der Klage der Angeldemo durch dieses Halbwissen noch zusätzliches Material geliefert. 

An anderer Stelle sagte ich schon einmal, dass nun die Gerichte über die Einhaltung der Rechte entscheiden und damit Politik machen müssen, die eigentlich nicht Aufgabe dieser Staatsgewalt ist.

Das Ergebnis könnte eine herbe Klatsche für die Politik werden. 
Schlimm, dass es soweit kommen muss, aber so etwas bleibt natürlich auch länger im Gedächtnis als bloße Reden aufgrund irgendwelcher Missverständnisse in der Aufarbeitung in der Sache selbst.

Man wird sehen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

unglaublich, welch geballte Kompetenz bei unseren Politikern.
Immerhin hat er sich gestellt und entschuldigt, was auch schon eine Seltenheit ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

ich bin gespannt, ob und wenn ja, was da noch kommt...

inzwischen wurde der Herr Abgeordnete ja recht still...

Ob und was er gemacht, wen er gefragt oder was er angestossen hat, hab ich jedenfalls nix mitbekommen.

Bin jederzeit bereit, Asche auf mein Haupt zu streuen, falls er was Konstruktives machen würde - NOCH seh ich da allerdings nix..


----------



## Wander-HH (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mal etwas positives zum Thema.
> 
> Erstens finde ich das gut, dass Dennys seinen Fehler hier öffentlich zugegeben hat.
> 
> ...


#6

Sag Bescheid, wenn die Kekse fertig sind. :q


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn er sich von irgendeinem NABU Schergen aufs Glatteis hat führen lassen.....machts aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Im Gegenteil - es würde wieder zeigen, welche Verbände funktionieren, die der spendensammelnden Schützerindistrie: 
Indem sie es schaffen, Politik zu manipulieren oder zu unterwandern..

und welche nicht.......
DAFV und Konsorten


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Irgendwie hoffe ich immer noch, dass dies nur ein Fakeaccount ist ...
obwohl, würde das etwas ändern?


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Natürlich müssen Politiker keine Gesetzesvorlagen lesen bevor sie sie absegnen. Sogenannte Lobbyisten erstellen Gesetzesentwürfe.Politiker haben dafür keine Zeit. Nur das Durchwinken müssen sie noch erledigen. Wobei, wer weiss wie lange noch, ist vielleicht auch etwas anstrengend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hoffe ich immer noch, dass dies nur ein Fakeaccount ist ...
> obwohl, würde das etwas ändern?


Kein Fakeaccount (hast ja gelesen, hat mit Lars Kontakt wegen Thread hier)..


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Je öfter ich mir das Video anschaue, desto mehr reift in mir der Gedanke, dass das der politische Aschermittwoch war #q


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Fakeaccount (hast ja gelesen, hat mit Lars Kontakt wegen Thread hier)..



Du wirfst mich zurück in die traurige Gewissheit ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich warte nun mal ab, ob und was kommt oder ob das nur wieder Politsprechblasen waren:


DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt wirklich unangenehm.... #q |bigeyes
> Dieser Halbsatz im §4 wurde überlesen.
> Dies konterkariert meinen Redebeitrag in einigen Teilen; vor allem widerspricht dies unserem Schutzziel "Bestandsschutz der Fische"; was für mich persönlich in diesem Fall für die westliche Ostsee sehr wesentlich gewesen ist.
> *Hierzu muss ich noch mal ein paar Gespräche führen.*





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zweitens  habe ich heute mit ihm ein langes Telefongesprch gehabt und einfach mal  grob erörtert, wie man mit dem Thema jetzt umgeht und zukünftig mit  ähnlichen Themen umgehen kann bzw. muss.
> 
> Das Kind ist in den  Brunnen geallen und hat unabhängig von der Klage keine weitreichenden  Folgen für den Angeltourismus. Wir müssen jetzt gemeinsam mit der  Politik in SH klären, welche Möglichkeiten es jetzt noch gibt und ob man  bereit ist, dieses Thema noch einmal aufzugreifen und ggf. etwas zu  ändern.



*Ich vergess das nicht und werde das beobachten und dran bleiben.*

Und Lars hat ja Politik weit über Herrn Bornhöft hinaus angemailt . 
Und auch da wird noch einiges kommen (ist es nicht schlimm, wie hier wieder Privatleute Arbeit von DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm etc. machen müssen?)...??

Daher bitte helfen:
Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332250


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ein paradebeispiel dafür, wie der versuch einer bürgernahen kommunikation kläglich scheitern kann.


Sehe ich eher andersherum.
Die bürgernahe Kommunikation hat das fehlende Fachwissen ja erst aufgedeckt und korrigiert.

Der Herr -und viele andere- hätte sich einfach mal _vorher_ mit Leuten unterhalten sollen, die die Materie durchblicken.
Oder all die Informationen sich _vorher_ anschauen sollen.

Ist ja nicht so, dass Anglerdemo, Anglerboard und viele Einzelpersonen genau diesen Wahnsinn der Verordnung vor der Landtagssitzung thematisiert haben.

Man darf absolut davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Abgeordneten keine Ahnung hatten über was sie genau abstimmen!

Aber nicht vergessen: diese Aufklärungsarbeit ist Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen!
Die werden ganau dafür gewählt & bezahlt!
Das katastrophale Ergebnis ist gleichzeitig das Ergebnis einer katastrophalen Verbandsarbeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehe ich eher andersherum.
> Die bürgernahe Kommunikation hat das fehlende Fachwissen ja erst aufgedeckt und korrigiert.
> 
> Der Herr -und viele andere- hätte sich einfach mal _vorher_ mit Leuten unterhalten sollen, die die Materie durchblicken.
> ...



Sehr gut zusammen gefasst


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Was hier völlig untergeht, ist ein ganz anderer Gedanke der mich seit ein paar Tagen plagt.

Das Video hat deutlich aufgezeigt, dass die Politiker keine Ahnung von dem Thema haben. Das ist schon sehr erschreckend, nicht nur weil sie darüber abgestimmt haben, sondern diese Verordnung einen Teil der Menschen im Land zwischen den Meeren um deren Existenz bringt. Somit sehe ich als Pflicht eines jeden Abgeordneten an, sich zumindest intensiv mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen- ist man das den Bürgern (Wählern) nicht schuldig?

Jetzt aber eine Frage, die mir unter den Nägeln brennt. Die Landtagsfraktion haben sich vor dem Erlass der Verordnung öffentlich gegen das Angelverbot ausgesprochen! 

Demnach haben die am Freitag bewusst die Unwahheit erzählt oder im Vorfeld nur Parolen gebrüllt und veröffentlicht, ohne sich ernsthaft für das Thema zu interessieren. Wie hätten die ohne Fachwissen eigentlich das Angelverbot verhindern oder den Betroffenen ernsthaft zur Seite stehen wollen?

Das macht mir Angst! Ich glaube es ist eine Mischung aus beidem! Die Unwahrheit vermischt mit Inkompetenz- und einem fehlendem Willen wirklich etwas zu tun und das Angelverbot zu verhindern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

wenn man da drüber ernsthaft nachdenkt wirds ungut - jetzt fehlt der Herr Bornhöft, um das zu erklären..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...


Du bist mal ganz ruhig!

_"Ein bißchen weniger Polemik
und ein bißchen mehr Ehrlichkeit
wäre hier sicher angebracht"_
(Kerstin Metzner/SPD in Richtung Anglerdemo bei der Landtagsdebatte)

Und wir singen alle:_"...ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt..."_


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich glaube der Herr Bornhöft ging stiften oder sonstwie verloren.. 

Zu viel Wahrheit und Bürger ist scheinbar nicht gut für Abgeordnete .....


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wir haben in unseren Augen immer sachlich argumentiert und stets die Wahrheit verbreitet. 

Polemisch werden wir noch Frau Metzner- wenn sie weiter rabulistische Reden im Landtag halten!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du bist mal ganz ruhig!
> 
> _"Ein bißchen weniger Polemik
> und ein bißchen mehr Ehrlichkeit
> ...


Dieser u.ä. gelagerte Sätze der letzten Politwochen,erklären einiges. .wenn 0 Sachverstand mit Arroganz einhergehen, kommt neben Sachbefreiten Murks auch noch abwiegelnder Sprechdurchfall hinterher. 

Es ist tatsächlich NOCH schlimmer als bereits vermutet.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehe ich eher andersherum.
> Die bürgernahe Kommunikation hat das fehlende Fachwissen ja erst aufgedeckt und korrigiert.


von dieser seite betrachtet hast du vollkommen recht.

auf der anderen seite unterstelle ich dem jungen mann von der fdp, sich mit anderen absichten an der diskussion beteiligt zu haben, als hier erkenntnisse durch die anglerbasis zu erlangen. zumindest meine ich das aus seinen ersten beiträgen herausgelesen zu haben. und das ist gründlich schief gegangen.

man darf gespannt sein, ob er hier weiter am ball bleibt. wünschenswert wäre es allemal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Nix "junger Mann" - er ist doch unsere "Elite" als Abgeordneter, oder nicht?


----------



## allegoric (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das ist der mit Abstand lustigste (und wahrscheinlich traurigste) Thread, den ich seit laaaangem gelesen hab. Der hat meine letzte halbe Stunde wirklich versüßt. Vielen Dank für das Dargebotene. Das ist besser als jedes Kino.

Aaaaber, angenommen der Kollegen kann das Ganze noch reißen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben! Jetzt wird sich herausstellen, ob es vielleicht doch noch fähige Politiker gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



allegoric schrieb:


> Aaaaber, angenommen der Kollegen kann das Ganze noch reißen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben! Jetzt wird sich herausstellen, ob es vielleicht doch noch fähige Politiker gibt.


Geht mir genauso!
Hab ich auch schon so geschrieben - alleine, es fehlt der Glaube..




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt, ob und wenn ja, was da noch kommt...
> 
> inzwischen wurde der Herr Abgeordnete ja recht still...
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



allegoric schrieb:


> Aaaaber, angenommen der Kollegen kann das Ganze noch reißen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben! Jetzt wird sich herausstellen, ob es vielleicht doch noch fähige Politiker gibt.


Er ist ja nicht allein der Unwissenheit verfallen.

 Nochmal Kerstin Metzner/SPD im Landtag:
_"Es gibt keine Verordnung mit der allein ein Angelverbot in der AWZ erlassen wurde"_
  Als haben die dieselben "Spezialisten" zur Beratung gehabt...

Und das waren nur zwei. 
Die Zwei, die geredet haben.
Die Zwei, die als "die Fachleute zum Thema" der jeweiligen Fraktion gelten.
Wie weit ging wohl das Wissen all der Abgeordneten, die sich davon haben berieseln und führen lassen?


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ganz aktuell auf Kerstin Metzners FB-Seite:
"Freitag:
 Kiel. Dritter Tag der Plenarsitzung. Ich halte meine zweite  Rede im Plenum, diesmal zu dem Antrag der AfD „Angeltourismus im  Fehmarnbelt ermöglichen“. Ein heikles Thema. Schon *
unsere  Europaabgeordnete Ulrike Rodust*, *
unsere Ostholsteiner  Bundestagsabgeordnete Bettina Hagedorn* 
und *Bundesumweltministerin  Barbara Hendricks* 
haben die rigorose Haltung der Angler gegen die  Einschränkungen im Meeresschutzgebiet zu spüren bekommen."
https://www.facebook.com/kerstin.metzner.spd/

Sie will wohl möglichst schnell in den erlauchten Kreis des Anti-Angler-Triumvirats der 3 genannten Damen aufsteigen...


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das Video wird auch nach zehnmal angucken nicht besser. Ich habe mir jetzt den Habeck Beitrag intensiv vorgeknöpft- puh...

Mein Schreiben an den Minister ist fertig, kommt heute Nacht unter mein Kopfkissen und dann werde ich morgen früh wissen, ob ich das noch einmal überarbeiten muss/ will.

Auf jeden Fall geht morgen ein Schreiben an den Minister raus. Da sind nämlich auch ein paar Fragen offen #6. 

Wir werde das natürlich auch hier einstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Sehr schön - bin gespannt .

Hat der junge Herr der Abgeordneten-Elite, Bornhöft, sich nochmal bei Dir gerührt??


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat der junge Herr der Abgeordneten-Elite, Bornhöft, sich nochmal bei Dir gerührt??



Wir sind im Kontakt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Kommt er nochmal hierher oder hat aufgegeben?


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Das kann ich nicht beantworten und habe ich auch nicht gefragt! 

Wir haben uns abgestimmt und müssen jetzt gucken, was wir wie angehen können.

Natürlich haben wir ein paar Vorschläge unterbreitet, die jetzt innerhalb der FDP geprüft werden müssen. Hauptsache sorgfältiger als die Verordnung NSGFmbV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Naja, war vielleicht ein bisschen viel Bürger für den armen Kerl.. 

Sind die ja nicht so gewohnt.. 

Naja, wer für Dienstwagenschlüssel mit GRÜNEN koaliert, wird schon so eure Vorschläge prüfen, dass hinten nix rauskommt........


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Der junge Mann hat seinen Fehler eingestanden.... er unterhält sich mit den Leuten von Anglerdemo anstatt sich zu verleugnen.... vielleicht hat er ja doch Charakter (wäre unüblich für einen Politiker) und trifft jetzt bessere/die richtigen Entscheidungen! Hoffen wir mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

klar, gilt nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> allegoric schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaber, angenommen der Kollegen kann das Ganze noch reißen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben! Jetzt wird sich herausstellen, ob es vielleicht doch noch fähige Politiker gibt.
> ...




*Ich will Taten sehen!
*


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Thomas, du hast ne neue Aufgabe#h
 AB muss quer durch alle Landtage infrage kommende Beschlussvorlagen zerpflücken, für die Abgeordneten erläutern ( in einfachen Worten -ist ja das Volk) und auf Konsequenzen aufmerksam machen:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

hör bloss auf - ich komm ja eh nicht mehr hinterher.

Politik, Verbände, teilweise Medienkollegen, was denn noch alles??..


----------



## DABornhoeft (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Guten Abend,

ich weiß nicht, welches Problem Sie persönlich haben; wiederkehrend verweisen Sie auf Ihren viel zu hohen Blutdruck. Das sollte mal gecheckt werden.  
Aber nun mit weniger Polemik meinerseits. Ich habe tatsächlich nicht jeden Tag Zeit mich mit Forenbeiträgen zu beschäftigen. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Klischees kann ich nicht den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen und interessante Dinge lesen oder mal telefonieren. Wobei ich bis eben gerade bei der Vorstandssitzung meines Angelvereins war, also Hobby 

Ich habe bereits schon gesagt, dass ich das Thema für mich noch mal mitnehme und auch Richtung der Bundesebene mal nachhaken werde; insbesondere im Hinblick auf die widersprüchliche Nutzungsmöglichkeiten von Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei. 
Zwar können solche Verordnungen anscheinend gefühlt über Nacht erlassen werden; die Recherchearbeit etc. braucht aber mehr Zeit - das sollte man mir nun glauben, dass man lieber etwas 3 mal liest und nachfragt 

Und generell sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, zu nicht weiterführender (zumindest das Thema nicht, mich auch nicht) Polemik, Beleidigungen mich zu äußern; ich denke, das steht mir ja noch frei, auch hier in diesem Forum.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, war vielleicht ein bisschen viel Bürger für den armen Kerl..
> 
> Sind die ja nicht so gewohnt..
> 
> Naja, wer für Dienstwagenschlüssel mit GRÜNEN koaliert, wird schon so eure Vorschläge prüfen, dass hinten nix rauskommt........


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hör bloss auf - ich komm ja eh nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> Politik, Verbände, teilweise Medienkollegen, was denn noch alles??..



 Prioritäten setzen:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man darf absolut davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Abgeordneten keine Ahnung hatten über was sie genau abstimmen!



Mag sein, dass ich da eine etwas "verdrehte" Sichtweise habe, aber unter diesen Umständen hat aus meiner Sicht keiner das Recht überhaupt abzustimmen, denn abstimmen kann ich nur, wenn ich auch weiss worum es geht. Alles andere ist völlig unseriös. Bei nachgewiesener Planlosigkeit sollte so eine Abstimmung auch nicht gültig sein (hier sollte man der Blö...einen Riegel vorschieben), sondern müsste nach Erwerb der notwendigen Kenntnisse erneut stattfinden. Für mich eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wenn hier weiterhin auf dem Kerl rumgehackt wird, dann ist der sicher höchst motiviert seinen eingestandenen Fehler zu revidieren!
Immerhin ist er der Einzige dieser Politikerbande, der sich hier stellt und gerade macht.
Konstruktiv ist der Umgang mit dem Mann hier jedenfalls nicht.
Sieht für mich eher nach "Nachtreten" aus!
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es hinter der AB Bühne, wie angedeutet wurde, zu weiteren Gesprächen, mit im besten Fall spürbaren Ergebnissen kommt? 

Jürgen


----------



## Andyman (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das Video wird auch nach zehnmal angucken nicht besser. Ich habe mir jetzt den Habeck Beitrag intensiv vorgeknöpft- puh...
> 
> Mein Schreiben an den Minister ist fertig, kommt heute Nacht unter mein Kopfkissen und dann werde ich morgen früh wissen, ob ich das noch einmal überarbeiten muss/ will.
> 
> ...





Was ich mich Frage ist, ob es denn so wirklich stimmt, was der Herr  Minister Habeck sagt, dass der Bund das Bag Limit eingeführt hat. Wenn  ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es eine EU Verordnung, die am  01.01.2017 in Kraft getreten ist und für die westliche Ostsee Gebiet  22-24 gilt. 

Und damit sind wir dann auch bei dem FDP Kolllegen  und seiner Aussage dass die dänischen Angelkutter der Freizeitfischerrei  mehr fangen dürfen. Laut EU Verordnung dürfte das nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

#6Respekt Herr Bornhoeft das sie sich noch mal hier zu Wort melden...Sie scheinen ja tatsächlich Angler zu sein, also geben sie ihr Bestes#6
Vielleicht bringt's ja noch was....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Sehr geehrter Herr Bornhöft,
herzlichen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung (*ernst gemeint!*) !

Ich erinnere nur kurz daran:
Es hat Sie niemand gezwungen, sich hier anzumelden.
Wir sind aber gezwungen, Ihre politischen Entscheidungen auszubaden!

Wenn man sich dann als Politiker hier anmeldet, dann muss man damit leben, dass auch hart kommentiert wird.
Hier ist kein Ponyhof - und wir müssen auch viel und hart unter der Politik leiden. 


Das hier meine ich übrigens auch *vollkommen ernst:*


> *Bin jederzeit bereit, Asche auf mein Haupt zu streuen, falls er was Konstruktives machen würde* - NOCH seh ich da allerdings nix..



*Und zur Erinnerung:*
Parlamentarier sind nicht unsere Herrscher, sondern unsere Angestellten und Vertreter! 

Sie sollten diese Aufgabe etwas ernster nehmen, als sich das bisher hier dargestellt hat, mit der Volte von Ihrer Pressemeldung (gegen Verbote) zu Ihrer Rede im Landtag (gegen Abschaffung der Verbote) in wenigen Tagen.. 

Auch Angler können lesen UND verstehen...



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> - das sollte man mir nun glauben, *dass man lieber etwas 3 mal liest und nachfragt*



*GENAU DAS hätten wir VOR Ihrer Rede erwartet im Landtag*, dann wäre der Lapsus vielleicht nicht passiert!! 
Infos hatten Sie schon da über ANGLERDEMO ja genügend, oder?

Wenn Sie das nicht verstehen, dass Menschen, von deren Steuern auch Sie bezahlt werden, Blutdruck bekommen und durchaus polemisch werden angesichts solchen Tuns, dann zeigt es mir, dass wir unter Bürgernähe jeweils etwas anderes verstehen. 

Kann ich akzeptieren.

Ich warte mit Freude darauf (*absolut ernst gemeint!*), davon zu lesen (direkt hier von Ihnen, über andere Medien oder Anglerdemo), wie Sie sich nun kompetent, belesen und zielführend für die Freiheiten der angelnden Bürger und gegen einseitige, schützergetriebene Verbote einsetzen werden (*EINMALIG in der EU, solche Angelverbote wg. natura2000 gibts nur bei uns in D,* ist also REIN deutsche Politik- und Schützerideologie und KEINE EU-Vorgabe) .


Ich würde Ihnen so gerne massenweise "Zucker in den A... blasen", wie ich Sie jetzt "prügle". 

*Verdienen Sie es sich durch TATEN ....*

*BITTE!!!*

Nichts wäre mir lieber!!!

Aber für nix gibts nix..........






PS: 
Ein Beispiel, wie es ausserhalb Deutschlands gehen kann, man könnte sich doch auch in Deutschland ein Beispiel nehmen!
Oder muss der gesamte Angeltourismus aus Deutschland nach Dänemark, Polen, Niederlande, Schweden etc. mit deren Anglerfreundlichkeit und bürokratischen Unkompliziertheit umgeleitet werden?
Ein Ausbluten des Angeltourismus in Deutschland, in den eh strukturschwachen Küstengebieten - und das gefördert von einer Partei wie der FDP, die sich eigentlich Wirtschaftskompetenz und bürgerliche Freiheiten auf die Fahnen schreibt?

Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330713


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Andyman schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage ist, ob es denn so wirklich stimmt, was der Herr  Minister Habeck sagt, dass der Bund das Bag Limit eingeführt hat. Wenn  ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es eine EU Verordnung, die am  01.01.2017 in Kraft getreten ist und für die westliche Ostsee Gebiet  22-24 gilt.
> 
> Und damit sind wir dann auch bei dem FDP Kolllegen  und seiner Aussage dass die dänischen Angelkutter der Freizeitfischerrei  mehr fangen dürfen. Laut EU Verordnung dürfte das nicht der Fall sein.



Liest Du den Widerspruch in Deiner Aussage? Der Bund hat eine EU Verordnung eingeführt????

Nein, die EU hat eine Verordnung eingeführt, die der Bund und die Länder umzusetzen haben!

Die von Dir genannten Gebiete sind in der westlichen Ostsee und betreffen Deutschland und TEILWEISE Dänemark.

Es gibt also für Dänen (z.B. Kattegat, also nördlich einer Linie Aarhus/ Helsingborg (S)) und Polen viele Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Darauf zielt die Aussage von Dennys ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

So ist das Lars.

Baglimit ist unmittelbar geltende EU-Verordnung, Deutschland und Bundesländer setzen nur Kontrollen/Sanktionen um (sofern schon vorhanden), da hat der BUND nix gemacht oder damit zu tun.

Aber auch hier wird wieder der Unterschied deutlich zwischen anglerfreundlichem EU-Ausland (s.o. z.B. Dänemark) und dem bürokrateutonischen Schützerwahn der Ökofantasten in Deutschland:
*In Dänemark kannst Du Dir Deine Dorsche aussuchen, zu kleine und zu große zurücksetzen.*

In Schleswig Holstein muss dank Minister Habeck (unter anderem vom hier (zeitweise) mit diskutierenden Herrn Bornhöft als Mitglied der Regerungsfraktion FDP ins anglerfeindliche Amt gesetzt) und seinem C+R-Gesetz (gibts NUR in S-H und Saarland!) JEDER maßige Dorsch abgeknüppelt werden und nach erreichen Limit ist dann das Angeln auf Dorsch einzustellen. 

*Der Angler in Schleswig Holstein kann NICHT zu kleine oder auch zu große Dorsche zurücksetzen und nur passende mitnehmen - Tierschutz ist für die GRÜNEN in S-H töten jeden Fisches..*

*Im Unterschied zum Baglimit  das Angelverbot AWZ!* 
Das REIN GAR NICHTS mit Europa zu tun hat, so wie es in Deutschland verabschiedet wurde. 

In den Vorgaben der EU zu Natura2000 Schutzgebieten wird NIRGENDS! ein Angelverbot gefordert!

Das gibt es auch nirgends in ganz Europa!!

Ausser eben in der Verordnung von Hendricks für Deutschland, wo der ehemalige NABU-Chef Flasbarth als Staatssekretär im BMUB seine Anglerfeindlichkeit und Schützerattitüde voll ausleben kann.

*Es ist also eine REIN deutsche, ideologisch/anglerfeindlich vorangetriebene Politposse!*

Und die Parlamentarier in Schleswig Holstein fallen entweder drauf rein, begreifen es nicht oder gehören selber zum Schützerkomplex um NABU, BUND und anderer Feinde angelnder Bürger dazu (siehe Video als Beweis). 

Und es gibt echt Leute, die sich über meinen Blutdruck wundern.......
:g:g:g


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Oh Mann - ich könnte heulen..... habe mich durch das Thema gelesen. Politik ist wirklich schamlos und es entsetzt mich besonders, weil auch bei deutlich gewichtigeren Themen genauso rumgewurschtelt und gemauschelt wird. 

Grausam, welche Vollpfosten sich anmaßen Entscheidungen zu treffen - ohne sich überhaupt mit dem Thema auszukennen. Da werden Abstimmungen nur nach Parteibüchlein und Lobbystatus getroffen. Es geht nicht um eigene Meinungen oder womöglich Kompetenz. 

Unser Politiker Dennis sollte sich verinnerlichen, dass er nur Politik machen darf, weil "seine" Bürger Vertrauen in Ihn und seine Kompetenz gesetzt haben. 

Es ist für mich schlicht unglaublich, dass ein angelnder Politiker, der sich sogar im Forum bewegt und informiert, so einen Stuss von sich geben kann. #q#q#q

Seine Entschuldigung ist nett gemeint - eigentlich ein Offenbarungseid, mehr aber auch nicht. In der freien Wirtschaft würde es heißen: Völlig versagt, Thema verfehlt und für die Position nicht geeignet. Leider trifft dieses wohl auf viele seiner Berufsgenossen zu.....


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



D1985 schrieb:


> ... aber unter diesen Umständen hat aus meiner Sicht keiner das Recht überhaupt abzustimmen, denn abstimmen kann ich nur, wenn ich auch weiss worum es geht...





Rheinangler schrieb:


> ...Da werden Abstimmungen nur nach Parteibüchlein und Lobbystatus getroffen....


Mich wundert, dass dieser fehlende Wissensstand so viele entsetzt.
Noch mal: das ist der Normalfall!
Auch bei denen, die ein fachliches Mandat haben, z.B. fischereipolitische Sprecherin o.ä.

Und hier geht es "nur" um ein Angelverbot & eine sterbende Tourismusbranche.
Man erinnere sich: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqaM1pNhugI
(aber das geht nun ins OT)


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass dieser fehlende Wissensstand so viele entsetzt.
> Noch mal: das ist der Normalfall!
> Auch bei denen, die ein fachliches Mandat haben, z.B. fischereipolitische Sprecherin o.ä.
> 
> ...



....es mag zwar Normalfall sein - ich habe es auch persönlich schon in meiner Heimatstadt erleben dürfen - dennoch entsetzt es mich immer wieder und im Falle unseres Forumspolitikers Dennis insbesondere. 

Dem hätte ich doch tatsächlich etwas mehr Kenntnis der Materie und persönliches Rückgrat zugetraut, da Ihn das Thema ja durchaus persönlich betreffen sollte. 

Echt gruselig, wie weit sich einige Menschen verbiegen, nur damit Sie etwas Macht bekommen / bzw. Partei intern auch behalten. 

Wie heisst es so schön...: Willst Du den Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, so gib Ihm Macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Un eigentlich ist das ja ein recht einfaches Thema - denkt lieber nicht drüber nach, wie da bei komplizierteren Themen abläuft..

Sei es wie sei:
Herr Bornhöft hat gesagt, er wird handeln in der Sache .
Wir werden beobachten und berichten.
Und dann beurteilen können, ob wieder nur Luftblasen oder tatsächlich was  erreicht.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Echt gruselig, wie weit sich einige Menschen verbiegen, nur damit Sie etwas Macht bekommen / bzw. Partei intern auch behalten.
> 
> .....



Nun müssen wir ihm aber mal zugute halten, dass er das nicht absichtlich gemacht hat!
Denn sein Handeln erfolgte nach dem eigenen individuellen Kenntnisstand und somit nach seinem subjektiven bestem Wissen und Gewissen!

Das zeichnet ihn aber nicht etwa frei!

Vorwerfbar ist ihm, dass sein Kenntnisstand fehlerhaft ist und dieser Fehler bei zutreffender Einordnung und gehöriger Anstrengung/Recherche hätte vermieden werden können. 
Er hätte zur Information seiner Person, insbesondere, wenn er mit seiner Rede eine Abstimmungsrichtung seiner Fraktion vorgibt, einfach mehr Informationen sammeln müssen. Diese hätten  u.a. von der Initiative "Anglerdemo" in Erfahrung gebracht werden können. Da dies aber offenbar nicht erfolgt, ist die Einarbeitung wohl zu oberflächlich gewesen, gerade das hätte aber verhindert werden können.
Der zu unterbreitende Vorwurf kommt daher eher einem Unterlassen nahe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Denn sein Handeln erfolgte nach dem eigenen individuellen Kenntnisstand und somit nach seinem subjektiven bestem Wissen und Gewissen!


Das würde bedeuten, dass er die vielen Infos, die er (wie andere) im Vorfeld von ANGLERDEMO erhalten hatte, schlicht ignoriert hätte..


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Wer hat das denn nicht?

Es ist nicht nachzuvollziehen, ob die Redner im Landtag wissentlich gelogen haben 
oder keine Kenntnis der Materie hatten.
Mehr Auswahl bleibt aber nicht.

Kerstin Metzner/SPD beispielsweise ist die fischereipolitische Sprecherin der Fraktion.
Was ist bei so einer Person 'schlimmer'?
Lüge oder Null Plan?


----------



## gixxer (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ist doch in allen Bereichen der Politik so. Da werden Leute auf Posten gesetzt die von der Materie null Ahnung haben. Beispiele gibt es genug. Eine Arbeitsministerin die außer der Schulbank noch nichts im Leben gesehen hat, geschweige denn mal gearbeitet hat und somit keine Ahnung hat was auf den Arbeitsmarkt  IN DER PRAXIS los ist Usw... usw. warum sollte es beim Angeln anders sein. Hauptsache das Pöstchen ist gesichert egal um welchen Preis.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



gixxer schrieb:


> Ist doch in allen Bereichen der Politik so. Da werden Leute auf Posten gesetzt die von der Materie null Ahnung haben. Beispiele gibt es genug. Eine Arbeitsministerin die außer der Schulbank noch nichts im Leben gesehen hat, geschweige denn mal gearbeitet hat und somit keine Ahnung hat was auf den Arbeitsmarkt  IN DER PRAXIS los ist Usw... usw. warum sollte es beim Angeln anders sein. Hauptsache das Pöstchen ist gesichert egal um welchen Preis.



Mal ein VW Manager gefragt wie ein VW zusammengebaut wird? Diese Leute haben entsprechende Bildungsabschlüsse um diesen Job nicht mehr machen zu müssen. Politiker haben entsprechend viele Wähler auf sich gezogen um an entsprechende Posten zu kommen-gerade die Minister/innen müssen nix wissen-oder wie kann Frau von der Leyen von der Familien zur Verteidigungsministerin werden?! Bestimmt nicht durch ihr Wissen und ihre Kompetenz, diese sollte im besten Fall bei ihren Handlangern liegen welche die Aufgaben erledigen, die Oben repräsentieren nur....

Deshalb wie schon oft gesagt hier, warum ist die Verwunderung so groß das unser Blondi null Ahnung von dem hat, was er labert oder worüber er abstimmt- das ist Standard, alles andere ist die Ausnahme!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Und somit schliesst sich der Kreis! Ein Staatsekretär mit NABU Vergangenheit im Lebenslauf legt einer Ministerin einen Verordnungsentwurf vor, der zufällig den Forderungen des NABU in SH entspricht. Eine Ministerin vertraut auf all die Argumente und Begründungen ihrer Mitarbeiter/ ihres Stabes und unterzeichnet. Die hat weder Zeit noch Lust sich mit anderen Parteien/ Vertretern diesbezüglich auseinanderzusetzen. Das öffentliche Interesse war nicht groß genug. Das ändern wir aber ja gerade, in dem wir jetzt überregionale Medien bemühen und bundesweit über die Art und Weise berichten werden. 

Frau Hendricks kann nur die Argumente wiederholen, die sie bisher gebracht hat. Es gibt keine neuen Begründungen und sobald ein Einwand kommt, wiederholt sie ihre gelernten Aussagen- ob das dann zu dem Einwand passt ist egal. 

Das sagt alles über die Fachkenntnisse. Für sie ist das ein Nebenthema und spielt keine Rolle- für die Menschen in der Region leider eine Existenzbedrohung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

na , ob die überregionalen Medien da neutral berichten, oder ob die auch indoktriniert sind, wird sich ja zeigen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na , ob die überregionalen Medien da neutral berichten, oder ob die auch indoktriniert sind, wird sich ja zeigen.



Das stimmt, da haben wir keinen Einfluss drauf. Wir können unsere Sicht darstellen- wenn die nicht gezeigt wird, wissen wir woher es kommt...


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ein Staatsekretär mit NABU Vergangenheit im Lebenslauf legt einer Ministerin einen Verordnungsentwurf vor, der zufällig den Forderungen des NABU in SH entspricht.



Lass mich raten.|kopfkrat
Der war da sogar mal Präsi, gelle ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Geschäftsführer


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Falls es um Jochen Flasbarth geht:
https://www.bmub.bund.de/ministeriu...en-flasbarth/lebenslauf-von-jochen-flasbarth/


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

62 iger Baujahr was soll man da auch Gutes erwarten:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ...gerade die Minister/innen müssen nix wissen...


Da widerspreche ich zum Teil.
Ein Minister muss primär die Kompetenz besitzen eine große Behörde zu leiten & zu vertreten.
Fachwissen muss nicht zwingend vorliegen, schadet aber auch nicht.
Und dass die Leitung solcher Molochs schon nicht ohne ist, zeigt der uralte Spruch zu den höheren Beamten des Verteidigungsministeriums, denen _"egal ist, wer unter ihnen Minister ist"_.

Von einem fachpolitischen Sprecher einer Fraktion jedoch,
kann und muss man tierfergehende Kenntnisse des bestimmten Fachs erwarten.
Und da komm ich nochmals auf Kerstin Metzner zurück, die genau diese Funktion inne hat.

Da ist es schlichtweg Fakt, dass sie
entweder gelogen hat
oder die Verordnung gar nicht kannte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die sehen da nur son Angler mit ner Angel iner Hand.
Gummistiefel an und ein Hut auf.

Der da ganz in Ruhe sitzt#:


----------



## UMueller (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Ørret schrieb:


> 62 iger Baujahr was soll man da auch Gutes erwarten:q:q:q


Du machst dich gerade unbeliebt #h|supergri Da wurden nicht nur Flasbarths gezeugt.
Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle @Thomas9904. Mach weiter so und lass dich nicht verbiegen. Dachte nicht das du einige Wochen jünger bist als ich.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

danke


----------



## smithie (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sehe ich tatsächlich ganz anders. Für mich die größte Krankheit des Systems sind Führungskräfte denen Sach- und Fachkompetenz fehlt. Nichts ist schlimmer als eine Behörde oder Lobbyisten, die denen was vom Pferd erzählen ohne jegliche Möglichkeit dies fachlich zu überprüfen. Die Behörde leiten zu können kann natürlich auch nicht schaden.


Ich bin bei Dir - frage mich aber, ob es überhaupt so viele fachkompetente Führungskräfte gibt, die diese Jobs machen können?


----------



## gixxer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mal ein VW Manager gefragt wie ein VW zusammengebaut wird? Diese Leute haben entsprechende Bildungsabschlüsse um diesen Job nicht mehr machen zu müssen. Politiker haben entsprechend viele Wähler auf sich gezogen um an entsprechende Posten zu kommen-gerade die Minister/innen müssen nix wissen-oder wie kann Frau von der Leyen von der Familien zur Verteidigungsministerin werden?! Bestimmt nicht durch ihr Wissen und ihre Kompetenz, diese sollte im besten Fall bei ihren Handlangern liegen welche die Aufgaben erledigen, die Oben repräsentieren nur....
> 
> Deshalb wie schon oft gesagt hier, warum ist die Verwunderung so groß das unser Blondi null Ahnung von dem hat, was er labert oder worüber er abstimmt- das ist Standard, alles andere ist die Ausnahme!



 Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, in Sachen VW. Ein Herr Pietsch oder Winterkorn wissen schon wie so ne Karre zusammen geschraubt wird. Nur mal als Bespiel das in der freien Wirtschaft der Großteil der Führungskräfte Ahnung von dem hat was sie machen. In der Politik geht es doch nur um Postenzuschusterei egal ob der/ diejenige auch nur die geringste Erfahrung haben von Ihrem Resort. Ich will das hier nicht in eine Politische Diskussion ausarten lassen, es geht um s Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



gixxer schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht in eine Politische Diskussion ausarten lassen, es geht um s Angeln.


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Euch ist schon aufgefallen, dass der Abgeordnete uns hier nicht mehr weiter informiert....???


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



bastido schrieb:


> Eventuell liest er aber auch noch den Gesetzestext.



grins ,der war gut...


----------



## Ørret (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ja ist aufgefallen....war auch fast schon klar! Er will wohl Gras drüber wachsen lassen...aber nicht mit
Thommy Finkenbein, der vergisst sowas nicht|supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Ich hab auch nicht erwartet, dass er hier noch mal auftaucht


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Ørret schrieb:


> ..aber nicht mit
> Thommy Finkenbein, der vergisst sowas nicht|supergri


ja, irgendwie wie ein Elefant dieser schräge Vogel..


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Euch ist schon aufgefallen, dass der Abgeordnete uns hier nicht mehr weiter informiert....???


Hatte heut noch den Gedanken, hier die Frage einzustellen, was denn so mit Bornhöft ist?



Ørret schrieb:


> Er will wohl Gras drüber wachsen lassen...


Das versuchen so einige.

Kerstin Metzner löscht jedes neue Posting bei FB von mir, droht an, mich bei FB zu melden, weil ich "sie angreife und diffamiere".

SPD-Partei SH & Fraktion verweisen wiederum stoisch darauf, dass ich mich gefälligst mit Frau Metzner auseinandersetzen soll,
so als ob es sie überhaupt nichts angeht, dass ihre Abgeordnete im Landtag nachweislich lügt und alle anderen Abgeordneten mit falschen Informationen zur Abstimmung geschickt wurden.

*Es ist ein so dermaßen ekelhafter Sauhaufen, 
der mich nur noch abgrundtief anwidert!
*


----------



## Ørret (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Der Drops ist sowieso komplett gelutscht, auf Poltik und Verbände brauchen wir keine Hoffnungen mehr verschwenden.
Die einzige reelle Hoffnung die wir haben und die wir unterstützen sollten ist die Klage von Anglerdemo.

Hier muss die Kohle hin Leute#6#6#6
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...4qZzz-DCR5C_l52GPxgvuU3xU7QLzXIip9D_L8oXLDb8u

Mist.... irgendwie bekomme ich den Link nicht so hin wie ich will....funzt aber trotzdem


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Ørret schrieb:


> ... auf Poltik und Verbände brauchen wir keine Hoffnungen mehr verschwenden...


Es geht nicht um Hoffnung,
sondern darum diese Saubande damit nicht (so leicht) durch kommen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Stimmt!!!


----------



## smithie (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits und danke für das Zusenden dieses Threads,
> 
> ich habe mich hier angemeldet, damit man miteinander statt übereinander diskutieren  *und ggf. wechselseitige Unkenntnisse beseitigen kann, auch auf meiner Seite*


Der Teil des Eingangsposts ist ja hoffentlich geschehen...



DABornhoeft schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits schon gesagt, dass ich das Thema für mich noch mal  mitnehme und auch Richtung der Bundesebene mal nachhaken werde;  insbesondere im Hinblick auf die widersprüchliche Nutzungsmöglichkeiten  von Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei.


Das Ergebnis scheint wohl noch offen zu sein...
Aber es wurde ja auch kein Termin genannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Die FDPler brauchen vielleicht mehr Zeit und Platz, um in grünen Hinterteilen zu verschwinden??

Da stören Angler und Bürger evtl. dann nur...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

_


			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		


			Sehr geehrter Herr Bornhoeft,

ein vom Volk in das Landesparlament gewählter Politiker vertritt das   Volk und diese Vertretung muss er als politischer Repräsentant des   Volkes nach *"besten Wissen und Gewissen"* ausüben.
Hier stellen sich mir bezüglich der obigen Zitate aus Ihrem Posting zwei wesentliche Fragen an Ihr Mandat:

1) Wie vereinbaren Sie Zitat 1 mit dem Anspruch des Volkes "nach besten Wissen"?

2) Wie vereinbaren Sie Zitat 2 mit dem Anspruch "nach besten Gewissen?

Ich sehe Ihrer Antwort entgegen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bornhoeft,
> 
> in Anbetracht Ihres Eingeständnisses Ihres Unwissens, auch wenn die Wissenslücken immer noch groß sind,
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, er formuliert mit schlechtem Gewissen, weil er in sein Gewissen geht, was ja Zeit benötigt, die Anwort auf meine Frage
und dann kann er ja noch Stellung nehmen zu meiner Aussage:

*"Politik ist eine Hure,
sie verkauft sich jeden Tag aufs neue"*


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



smithie schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis scheint wohl noch offen zu sein...
> Aber es wurde ja auch kein Termin genannt


Was soll/will er denn machen ...können.

Kopfkino: 
- Bornhöft: _"Liebe FDP-Kollegen, wir haben da Bockmist gebaut, besonders ich. Die Verordnung ist doch anders als behauptet, ist bürgerfeindlich & alles andere als Schutz der Regionen"_
- Rest Fraktion: _"Und jetzt? Das war ein AFD-Antrag, der wird immer abgelehnt, selbst wenn sie den Antrag stellen, dass sie selbst im Landtag die WCs putzen um Geld zu sparen"._
- Bornhöft: _"Wir müssen mit den Koalitionspartnern das neu angehen"_
- Rest Fraktion: _"Du weisst schon, dass die Grünen dabei sind, machen die nie mit"._
- Bornhöft: _"Wenn die CDU mitmacht, geben wir gemeinsam den Grünen dafür Entgegenkommen bei deren Forderung XYZ"_
- Rest Fraktion: _"Und dann bringen wir eine Idee, die vorher die AFD schon eingereicht hat? Und die stimmen uns öffentlich zu? Träumst du? Die Opposition, die auch dagegen war, die SPD, schlachtet uns mit der Presse.
Das Ding ist tot, kehr es unter den Tisch, meld dich in dem bescheuerten Anglerforum ab, wir holen das vielleicht in 3,5 Jahren im Wahlkampf noch mal hervor, bis dahin hat sowieso jede Sau vergessen, was passiert ist"._
So geht Politik, auch wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

;-)))))


----------



## smithie (11. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was soll/will er denn machen ...können.


Das mitteilen, was er gemacht hat?


----------



## Ørret (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Der blonde  Borhöft fällt mir grad im BLINKER auf Seite 3 ins Auge...war bei Lachsvater Hartwig Hahn zu Gast.

Hat er denn mittlerweile seinen Redebeitrag überdacht und Gespräche geführt oder sonst irgendwas getan,außer für den BLINKER in die Kamera zu grinsen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der blonde  Borhöft fällt mir grad im BLINKER auf Seite 3 ins Auge...war bei Lachsvater Hartwig Hahn zu Gast.
> 
> Hat er denn mittlerweile seinen Redebeitrag überdacht und Gespräche geführt oder sonst irgendwas getan,außer für den BLINKER in die Kamera zu grinsen?




Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? #d

Das ist doch ein Politiker und es stehen in S-H keine Landtagswahlen an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Einer der Politiker, für die ich keinerlei Respekt mehr empfinde...


----------



## Ørret (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

War natürlich nicht ganz Ernst gemeint die Frage?
Es hätte aber ja sein können das er sich in irgendeiner lokalen Tageszeitung nochmal geäußert hat zu dem Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

und Weihnachten fällt auch mal auf Ostern?


----------



## smithie (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Hat ihn jemand mal direkt gefragt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

nicht mehr. Er ist ja hier angemeldet und hat hier schon geschrieben ..

Da hätt ich mehr erwartet, wenn ich von solchen "Politikern" noch was erwarten würde für Angler..

Er ist unser Angestellter, wird von uns (Steuern) bezahlt, und ist nicht unser Herrscher..

Bringschuld, keine Holschuld...........


----------

